#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-29
<AndroUser> hola...
<AndroUser> hola a todos...
<virusuy> AndroUser: hola
<AndroUser> que se cuenta??
<AndroUser> hola virusuy...
<virusuy> hola, yendome
<virusuy> vuelvo en 20 min
<AndroUser> a ta. .
<onix> hola a todos
<virusuy> magu42: como andas?
<magu42> virusuy⇝ bien , y vos?
<virusuy> aca, sorprendido,
<magu42> con?
<virusuy> por la noticia del asesinato de un muchacho de 16 años en el MVDO shopping
<virusuy> hoy a las 20hrs
<virusuy> hora EXACTA en que yo entraba al mismo shopping
<virusuy> pero no me di cuenta de nada
<magu42> iba para ahi , y me quedé en el de portones!!!   qeu bajon!
<virusuy> 16 años , un balazo en el pecho
<virusuy> a donde vamos, no se
<magu42> no oí nada todavia en la tv
<virusuy> esta en diarios
<magu42> adentro del shopping?
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> en galazra y l.a Herrera
<virusuy> al lado de la estacion de servicio
<magu42> ahh  si
<virusuy> http://jazzandbeyond.podbean.com/
<virusuy> revisate ese podcast despues
<magu42> abriendo
<virusuy> lindo podcast variadito de jazz
<magu42> uhhh  muy bueno
<virusuy> es semanal, armoniza las tardes en la oficina
<virusuy> a veces tiene un jazz muy volado, a veces uno muy tranqui
<virusuy> pero esta buenisimo
<magu42> me saltas de una a otra!!!!!  dejame acomodar el cerebro!! jaja
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> si te fijas, esta semana el podcast es de jazz con trompetas
<magu42> primero un bajon y despues jazz  jaja
<virusuy> y te pasa el playlist ... pa que lo busques
<virusuy> jajajaj
<magu42> veo
<magu42> esta bueno
<virusuy> sep.. 
<magu42> y  yá me quedé escuchando jazz por acá  :-)
<virusuy> jajaja, buenisimo
<virusuy> yo estoy agregandolo a amarok
<virusuy> listosky.
<magu42> amarok  jeje  te pudo kde 
<magu42> por lo menos , no hay planes de que te lo cambien todo!!    sarcasm on 
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> muy bueno
<virusuy> le hice unos retoques y quedo prolijo prolijo
<virusuy> mejorado un poco la performance a nivel grafico
<magu42> virusuy⇝ ya que te tengo ahi 
<magu42> ahora dejé el 3g 
<magu42> y tengo adsl con mi router
<virusuy> eso es!
<virusuy> se nota la diferencia, no?
<magu42> como hago por consola para ver mi ip publica
<magu42> si , se nota
<magu42> no encuentro manera
<magu42> sin ser entrando al router
<virusuy> el tema es que claro
<virusuy> osea
<virusuy> vos no marcas la conexion
<virusuy> es decir vos no estableces la conexion adsl
<magu42> sep
<virusuy> por eso vos no tenes tu IP publica
<virusuy> pero
<virusuy> podes entrar en 
<virusuy> www.cualesmiip.com
<magu42> si , eso lo vi
<virusuy> y ahi te dice
<magu42> o whatismyip
<magu42> pero desde mi SO no se puede?
<virusuy> y no
<virusuy> capaz se puede si
<magu42> si en san google no encontré nada . asumo que no , pero como sé que has trabajado mucho con esto , te preguantaba
<virusuy> pero desconozco
<magu42> entonces no hay
<virusuy> creo que forma facil no hay
<magu42> no es importante , solo queria saber
<magu42> meto un 192.168.1.1 y me fijo , solo era curiosidad
<virusuy> que router tenes?
<magu42> tengo dos
<magu42> linksys wrt54g tm con tomato (ahora)
<magu42> y wrt54g v4 con ddwrt
<virusuy> ahh
<virusuy> podes hacer un ssh
<magu42> sé lo que es ssh , pero no entiendo en este caso que puedo hacer
<magu42> si me orientas  googleo 
<virusuy> ssh hacia el router
<virusuy> y hacer ifconfig en el router
<magu42> ahhhhh
<virusuy> o... hacer un script que haga eso mismo automaticamente
<virusuy> y tu solamente ejecutas el script
<magu42> vi algun script por ahi en la web , pero todos usan  whatsmyip en algun momento  jeje
<magu42> no directamente al router
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> buena eleccion en router
<virusuy> son routers lindos y que se pueden customizar con pilas de servicio
<magu42> el ddwrt son imponentes
<magu42> hacen mil cosas mas de las que entiendo
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> los encontrás en las ferias a veces , de ahi vinerion los mios
<magu42> y uno lo brickee y me costo laburo lebantarlo por tpf
<magu42> tpf?
<magu42> levantarlo*
<magu42> ftp!!!
<virusuy> enserio ?
<virusuy> en la feria ?
<virusuy> a cuanto ?
<magu42> claro
<magu42> uno 100 y el otro 50
<magu42> sin trafo
<virusuy> a la mier...
<virusuy> y en que estado estaban ?
<magu42> hay que rastrearlos , si aparece uno dura dos minutos
<magu42> impecables
<magu42> el segundo lo compre para arrancarle las antenas para un invento con el primero y resultó que andaba   jaja
<virusuy> jajajaj voy a tener que hacer una visita este domingo por la calle narvaja
<magu42> yo voy todos los domingos con mi hermano hace años , es nuestro paseo semanal
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> salvo que llueva o esté muy feo
<virusuy> buenazo que encuentres estas cosas y las hagas funcionar
<virusuy> lo instalaste vos a ddwrt ?
<magu42> si
<magu42> después de brickearlo  jajaja
<magu42> al primer intento me equivoqué 
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> pero buenazo, aprendiste doble
<magu42> drenar la rom no es facil , los tutos de la red estan todos mal
<virusuy> voy a ver si encuentro alguna joyita de estas en MLibre
<magu42> hay varios , pero salados!!
<magu42> si encuentro uno en la feria te lo compro?  yo con dos me arreglo para mis macanas
<magu42> y no voy a tristan narvaja!!!
<magu42> feria de turistas jeje
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> yo tengo router y funca
<virusuy> pero no se,
<virusuy> quiero linux en el router
<virusuy> ademas que podes meterle un millon de cosas
<magu42> el linksys ya trae por defecto linux y los firmware no oficiales son linux obviamente  jeje
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> pero digo
<magu42> la historia empezó cuando linksys usó linux y lo cerró , lo descubrieron , tuvo que liverarlo , y los monstuos hiceron varios forks  mucho mejores 
<virusuy> meterle ddwrt
<magu42> ddwrt  openddwrt  tomato obelisco , y otros
<magu42> que ni me acuerdo de los nombres
<magu42> pero ddwrt es el mejor , pero no cabe en todos los modelos
<magu42> porque se ha hecho medio grande
<magu42> en los wrt54g  v1 a v4 no hay problemas , las versiones posteriores solo el ddwrt std
<magu42> los version 1 a 4 tienen 4 mb de flash ram los v5 a v8 solo 2 mb
<virusuy> ahi va
<magu42> hace mucho que los tengo , son lo mejor , pero siempre los usé para atacarlos de todas las maneras imaginables jajaja  (es un hobbie)
<magu42> ahora los tengo para uso en serio 
<virusuy> ajajaj claro
<virusuy> ahroa tenes que pensar que manejan tu conexion a internet
<virusuy> y sabras que internet tiene prioridad 1
<magu42> igual les doy caña desde el note , no los pienso dejar en paz , hasta que domine los wpa
<magu42> al menos sé como cuidarme jeje
<magu42> aunque cuando no estoy dejo abierto , para el que necesite
<magu42> con 
<magu42> Qos  habilitado  y p2p bloqueados
<virusuy> te funca bien el QoS ?
<magu42> aparentemente si
<magu42> mejor dicho,  si
<virusuy> dejas el wifi abierto ?
<virusuy> O.O
<magu42> cuando no estoy , claro , que sentido tiene dejarlo ocioso!!
<magu42> ejemplo
<virusuy> el sentido de que alguien habilidoso podria usarlo para meterse en tu notebook/pc datos
<magu42> si vos y tu novia está todo el dia en al trabajo , que sentido tiene dejarle contraseña todo el dia , algun vecino puedo aprovecharlo
<virusuy> o realizar algo ilegal desde tu conexion a internet
<magu42> solo abierto cuando no estás
<magu42> y pueden hacer algo ilegal , cierto
<magu42> con ip dinamicas no  me preocupa
<virusuy> te deberia
<virusuy> antel tiene registro de que cliente tiene que IP a que hora
<magu42> lo sé
<virusuy> prefiero apagar el router, a dejarlo libre
<magu42> ya pasó un caso en EEUU , y el tipo quedó libre de culpa por que el dejenerado era el vecino
<magu42> también hay mac´s asociadas a las ip´s
<magu42> vos lo sabes mejor que yó
<virusuy> si, pero en USA paso eso
<virusuy> estamos en Uruguay y vos sabes como es nuestro sistema judicial
<magu42> si quiero mandarme una , me voy a un shopping
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> sabe que esta bueno para probar, y creo que en DDWRT est
<magu42> o estacion de sevicio , restoran
<virusuy> existe
<virusuy> honeypots
<virusuy> son sistemas para que los "hackers" hackeen
<magu42> ni idea :-(
<virusuy> pero en realidad es un sistema falso
<magu42> ahhhh
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> vos estas rastreando todos sus datos e IP y actividades
<virusuy> esta muy bueno para probarlo
<virusuy> cuando tenga un poco de tiempo le voy a dar bola
<virusuy> ponele, armo ese sistema falso, abro ssh a internet y lo dejo
 * magu42 googlea  jeje
<virusuy> sin password  de root
<virusuy> y al otro dia veo
<magu42> y ,  algo vas a agarrar seguro !!
<virusuy> se
<magu42> ta lleno de lamers
<virusuy> jajaja se
<virusuy> esta buenisimo joderlos.. o por lo menos ver que hicieron
<virusuy> como proyectito de fin de semana voy a hacer eso
<virusuy> despues mostrare resultados
<magu42> casi nada !!   jajaja
<magu42> acá en la vuelta solo xo´s y algun note inocente 
<magu42> monitoreo la zona hace años todo el dia
<magu42> te puedo decir que hacen cada uno
<magu42> toda gente buena , 
<magu42> como uno
<virusuy> jajajaj
<magu42> tengo un vecino con un belkin que ni le cambió la clave al router
<magu42> admin admin
<magu42> un fenomeno el botija (rofrigo)
<magu42> rodrigo*
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> pasa
<magu42> virusuy⇝ ahi en el centro la cosa cambia , claro está
<virusuy> jajjaja se
<magu42> mire señor juez , elrouter quedó abierto y yo a esa hora estaba trabajando,  mientras lo demostras estás dos dias en cana y perdés el laburo
<magu42> igual yo dejaria todos los routers domiciliarios abiertos con QOS
<virusuy> jajajajaj
<virusuy> me fui che
<virusuy> nos hablamos mañana
<magu42> yo igual
<magu42> nas  noches virusuy 
<virusuy> nas noches
<zen_monkey> buenas
<zen_monkey> mmm
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> como puedo abrir el puerto 6677 del firewall?
<libertcharrua> http://sotap.blogspot.com/
<libertcharrua> buenas
<libertcharrua> magu42:  que haces
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> bien y tu
<magu42> espero que no te enfermes en tu zona
<libertcharrua>  hoy me puse a poner nicks en internet
<libertcharrua> enfermarme de que?
<magu42> de ninguna cosa en lo posible
<libertcharrua> como decia me puse a buscar nicks de conocidos en internet y adivina una foto de quienes encontré
<magu42> no has visto informativos
<magu42> de quien libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> mi mundo gira alrededor de la play2 y lo que capten mis dedos de internet
<magu42> mañana te enterarás en el laburo
<libertcharrua> que peste hay?
<magu42> ninguna
<magu42> una niña que casi la matan por darle un suero equivocado
<magu42> ahi en San Carlos
<libertcharrua> uu
<libertcharrua> no sera la hija de mi compañera?
<libertcharrua> una compañera tenia la hija internada
<libertcharrua> la trataron de alergia y tenia escarlatina en realidad
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-30
<magu42> no , era por una mordedura de perro
<libertcharrua> ah
<libertcharrua> también te encontré en taringa jajja
<libertcharrua> y me encontré yo en lugares que ni me acordaba
<libertcharrua> que habia estado
<magu42> he estado por muchos lugares y no todos santos jejeje
<libertcharrua> ratman_: hay queso fresco
<ratman_> no huelo nada
<ratman_> jeej
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<ratman_> buenas
<PabloRubianes> que tal?
<libertcharrua> hola
<libertcharrua> como cenicero de moto
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, anda a www.grooveshark.com
<PabloRubianes> y se te va todo el aburrimiento
<PabloRubianes> es como un youtube musical hay de todo
<libertcharrua> interesante gracias
<PabloRubianes> te haces un usuario y te armas listas de canciones
<PabloRubianes> esta re copado
<PabloRubianes> aparte hay de todo
<PabloRubianes> recien encontre un cover punk de la cancion de karate kid
<PabloRubianes> genial
<PabloRubianes> que tal CarlosNeyPastor 
<PabloRubianes> taba comiendo
<CarlosNeyPastor> Como andas? Pablo
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿todo tranquilo?
<PabloRubianes> todo en orden
<PabloRubianes> dandole de bomba a grooveshark
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo un ratito ya me tengo que retirar a buscar a mi novia
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿hay algun evento o reunion programado?
<PabloRubianes> tendria que haber algo para el proximo sabado
<PabloRubianes> pero esta todo medio quieto.....
<CarlosNeyPastor> me retiro, en unos momentos vuelvo...
<CarlosNeyPastor> si hay reunion me avisas asi voy...
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> avisaremos.... espero :P
<virusuy> buenas marugadas
<PabloRubianes> buenas bueas
<PabloRubianes> no hay nadie
<virusuy> q dice PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> todo en orden vos?
<virusuy> vo, nos aumentan el ancho de banda
<PabloRubianes> si cuando???
<PabloRubianes> vamos a estar vivos?
<magu42> http://www.antel.com.uy/antel/novedades/banda_ancha_mas_ancha
<PabloRubianes> me fijo
<PabloRubianes> estoy mirando videos del toque de roger waters y me estoy planteando seriamente vender un organo para ir
<PabloRubianes> esta ZARPADO!!! mismo
<PabloRubianes> magu42, y esto desde cuando corre?
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ según dice ahi desde el 1 de setiembre
<PabloRubianes> interesante... osea que ese dia nos quedamos sin internet porque revienta todo...
<magu42> el jueves vemos
 * PabloRubianes es muy uruguayo...
<magu42> jajaja  seguramente
<magu42> el segundo mega funca hasta que bajes 60gb despues baja a 1 mb
<PabloRubianes> bueno saludos ta luego...
<virusuy> magu42: parece joda eso magu
<magu42> por?
<magu42> es asi parece
<magu42> virusuy⟿ por que decis que es joda?
<virusuy> porque es muy gracioso que se llenen la boca con el aumento
<virusuy> pero solo por 60 gigas
<magu42> ahhh cierto en los medios no dijeron ese pequeño detallito
<magu42> solo "duplicamos el ancho de banda" 
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42>  nas noches    
<Black_Power> Hola
<Black_Power> #irc.anonops.li
<SergioMeneses> buenas!....
<naudy> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-31
<ratman_> nas
<magu42> holas
 * oscuro-pasajero comiendo capelletys con salsa de tomate
<magu42> oscuro-pasajero⟿ use su nick habitual o no le hablaremos  :-)
<oscuro-pasajero> ah que si
<oscuro-pasajero> haorasoy este 
<oscuro-pasajero> no me discrmines
<oscuro-pasajero> o les cuento a todos
<magu42> te vamos a dicriminar , pero maaaaaal
<oscuro-pasajero> ok tu lo has querido
<oscuro-pasajero> lo voy a decir
<magu42> jajaja
<oscuro-pasajero> magu42: usa mac
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> ya quisiera una mac con debian
 * magu42 sueña
<magu42> o vos no ? libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> si pero una con mac OS no mas
<libertcharrua> nunca use mac quiero sbrr como es
<libertcharrua> me mostro algo uno que tenia un iphone
<libertcharrua> hablabamos de los comandos
<libertcharrua> y como mac es unix al igual que linux
<magu42> toqué una , una vez de un primo , y realmente son una crema
<libertcharrua> muchos comandos son comunes a los dos sistyemas
<magu42> no realmente libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> mkdir por ejemplo
<libertcharrua> ls
<magu42> son unix  con nucleo bsd con match
<magu42> una mezcla medio rara
<magu42> supongo que los comandos serán medio parecidos a los gnu/linux
<libertcharrua> si eso
<magu42> no me dejaron meterle mano a la de mi primo , ya me conocen
<libertcharrua> bueno me decidi a instalar slackware en vez de gentoo
<magu42> gentoo +1
<libertcharrua> jjajaja el monstruo de la pc
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ arrugó
<libertcharrua> con linux no arrrugo
<libertcharrua> solo arrugo conlas mujeres
<magu42> hay que compilara cada paquete , a lo macho
<magu42> compilar*
<magu42> slackware es linux
<libertcharrua> sii un mo9nton de tiempo
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> igual tenés a tus amigos que te ayudan !!
<libertcharrua> uktimo momento
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> sanguinetty dijo que mujica es anarquista
<libertcharrua> empiezo a sospechar que no se quieren mucho esos dos
<magu42> pahhhh  se quemó el cerebro!!!!
<magu42> mujica fué blanco , tupamaro , anarquista , y ahora es solo Mujica , como lo ves
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ respetando el CoC , nada de politica mejor
<libertcharrua> es mas nacionalista lo que hace que de izquierda le quedo lo blanco
<libertcharrua> ah cierto
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> bueno  , vas a instalar slackware nomás
<libertcharrua> si cunato se descargue
<magu42> yo queria verte hacer alguna pregunta en el canal de gentoo-uy 
<magu42> eso no me lo perderia por nada en el mundo!!!
<libertcharrua> y yo quiero salir a compar puchos kajajajaja
<magu42> vicioso
<magu42> y poco previsor!!
<libertcharrua> si jajja ya vuelvo
<magu42> dale
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> abrí esto y le metí alt -tab y me olvide
<magu42> que dice don EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> todo bien
<EduardoR> bien al pepe
<magu42> mejor asi
<EduardoR> mejor no sigamos esa línea...
<magu42> lo de bien
<magu42> lo de al pepe , no sé  
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> que vientito!
<magu42> ta salado , no termina más este invierno
<magu42> me tiene repodrido
<EduardoR> hablando de desafueros, hoy instalé Sugar / Fedora en la AcerOne
<EduardoR> clonada de una imagen de JumpPC
<magu42> el mismo de las xo?
<EduardoR> una ceibalita de  Olidata 
<EduardoR> si, casi todo anda
<EduardoR> lo único que creo que no arranca la actividad de la cámara
<magu42> ta bueno fedora . pero ese escritorio sugar , tengo mis reparos
<libertcharrua> nas otra vez
<magu42> zas , volvió
<EduardoR> es doble,  podés cambiar a Gnome
<magu42> ahh eso está bueno EduardoR 
<libertcharrua> como esta EduardoR 
<EduardoR> es un Fedora reviejo, creo
<magu42> me gusta tener la opcion de cambiar 
<EduardoR> too bien, liber
<magu42> es libert EduardoR 
<libertcharrua> magu42:  no es poco previsor si no que habia decidido dejar de fumar
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> y como está basado en el Live, tiene root sin clave
<magu42> yo igual , como mil veces los ultimos 30 años libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> juas 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ eso está bueno , hasta cierto punto , porque es un sistema vulnerable ahora
<libertcharrua> che EduardoR que andas haciendo con fedora?
<EduardoR> probando cosas para las XO
<libertcharrua> ah
<EduardoR> el desarrollo de todo eso está en la edad media
<magu42> lo de root sin clave no me simpatiza
<magu42> eso es windows
<EduardoR> puedo ponerle clave si quiero
<EduardoR> peor es tener una ceibalita sin la clave de root y no poder instalar nada
<EduardoR> el truco es que cualquiera la flashea y empezar de nuevo
<EduardoR> la imagen que dan es de clonezilla
<magu42> si , estube investigando por la magallanes y tiene ese temita de la clave de root :-(
<EduardoR> y las XO normales tambien
<magu42> entiendo porque lo hicieron 
<magu42> pero me jode un poquito
<EduardoR> si, mas bien
<magu42> a mi hija le van a entregar la magallanes , y está bueno el metasys
<EduardoR> parece que las que son compradas te dan la clave
<magu42> pero no poder hacerle nada , no me divierte
<EduardoR> eso me parece correcto
<magu42> entiendo que está bien
<EduardoR> el truco es aprender a usar librerías como usuario
<magu42> jejeje 
<magu42> que es eso???????
<EduardoR> al final estoy entendiendo que no es tan loca la idea
<magu42> desconozco
<magu42> toy jodiendo
<magu42> está bien
<EduardoR> estamos acostumbrados a usar las cosas como root
<libertcharrua> ah ya te hiba a tirar con algo
<EduardoR> jaja
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> lo que si aprendemos a vivir en un Linux solo usuario, solo le cambiamos el nombre a root
<magu42> estube viendo el metasys hecho por una empresa brasileña en base a megoo  y está muy bueno para liceales
<EduardoR> usuario común uid=0   :P
<magu42> pero mi hija usa apt-get install  sin mi permiso 
<EduardoR> :O
<magu42> y si le falta una dependencia , grita  papaaaaaa!!!!!
<libertcharrua> las nuevas generaciones no piden permiso jajja
<EduardoR> en realidad hay una api bastante contundente
<magu42> cuando le falta una dependecia , ahi si me llama 
<EduardoR> te parece lindo, andar creando dependencias a la niña?
<magu42> sino ni me dice , y cuando entro veo ,  "de donde salió esto? "   y yá me imagino
<magu42> la muy guacha instala cosas por su cuenta
<EduardoR> que se le va a hacer...
<magu42> enseñales , y te harán pelota tu SO  jajajaja
<EduardoR> hice un juego para la XO, basado en una página Web que hice hace años
<libertcharrua> EduardoR: usuario comun seria uno sin derecho a sudoi?
<EduardoR> http://activities.sugarlabs.org/es-ES/sugar/addon/4473
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ has visto el programa  "sabelo"  ?
<EduardoR> el de la tele, no lo vi
<magu42> ese , lo vi anoche
<magu42> con las xo
<EduardoR> libertcharrua: el usuario "olpc" no tiene derecho de tocar cosas de root, y no se da la clave para no romperla y otras cosas
<magu42> que cambio para un veterano como yo!!!
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ en la luna
<EduardoR> pero es que incluso para los linuxeros, la ceibalita es desconocida
<magu42> desconocida , pero no extraña  jeje
<EduardoR> entorno distinto, no hay permisos de tocar nada, es bien raro
<EduardoR> salvo por la Actividad Terminal
<libertcharrua> hay una manera que no me dejaron aprender
<magu42> aunque se puede pedir calve de administrador por internet , te demora dos semanas
<EduardoR> todo lo otro entrás en pánico
<libertcharrua> cunado me la hiban a decir a mi y a tro mas
<EduardoR> quien te dijo?
<libertcharrua> zas saltó uno 
<EduardoR> jajaja
<libertcharrua> y corto el mambo
<magu42> el foro de ceibal está  EduardoR 
<magu42> paolo
<libertcharrua> me queria patear los 
<magu42> para las de liceo al menos
<magu42> una compañerta de mi hija tiene una magallanes con XP
<magu42> compañera*
<magu42> casi me desmayo
<EduardoR> pero las actividades no las tiene mas
<libertcharrua> xp +1
<EduardoR> si le piden que use Tortugarte sonó
<libertcharrua> me incentivo a conocer linux 
<EduardoR> je
<magu42> ultimo momento!!
<magu42> me acaba de decir que lo cambió nuevamente por metasys   :-)
<magu42> estaba sola en un mundo libre!!!!!   (supongo yo )
<EduardoR> en realidad no hice una prueba que me quedó en el tintero. Hay un archivo html en la raiz, que dice algo, pero no encontré como abrir el navegador en un html
<EduardoR> el diario no tiene archivos, sino metainformación
<EduardoR> eso me calienta soberanamente
<EduardoR> no hay ARCHIVOS!
<EduardoR> no hay CARPETAS
<EduardoR> hay entradas del Diario...
<EduardoR> grrrrrrr
<EduardoR> ni sabiondo de XP , ni linuxero, tenés que ser maestra de primaria ...
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ no calentarum , largum vivirum
<EduardoR> no habrá sido el objetivo secreto de las ceibalitas? que lo entiendan las maestras ?
<magu42> fue concebido para ese entorno , talvez no entendamos el porque
<EduardoR> eso explicaría muchas cosas, es una teoría que habría que profundizar
<magu42> la primaria la pasamos hace mucho , y de pedagogia  ni una letra
<EduardoR> el metasys no es libre, nunca lo vi
<magu42> no es libre
<magu42> si lo querés te sale 7 dolares o algo asi
<magu42> lo quize bajar para verlo , pero no tengo ese dinerp
<magu42> dinero*
<EduardoR> es como KDE, no?
<magu42> es una empresa brasileña que lo hace
<magu42> si , kde
<libertcharrua> creo hay algo que no tomamos en cuenta de las maestras
<libertcharrua> y de los usuarios en grl
<EduardoR> hay un metasys por cada entorno meego es uno 
<libertcharrua> creo que como lo plantea EduardoR pretende que la amestras tomen la filosofia SL
<libertcharrua> y casi nadie lo hace
<libertcharrua> es solo una máquina y ya
<magu42> las maestras quedaron en medio de este plan sin saber qu hacer 
<libertcharrua> sin otro principio detras de ella
<magu42> recien ahora están poniendose al dia
<magu42> y no es culpa de ell@s
<libertcharrua> la única docente que conozco a tra vez de internet que le interesa el soft libre es de aca de ubuntu-uy
<libertcharrua> sofia vitale
<libertcharrua> que hasta se esforzava en capacitarse como docente de informática
<libertcharrua> bah se esfuerza
<magu42> le entregaron las maquinas a los niños , y los maestros ni idea!!
<magu42> recién ahora están al dia (creo)
<libertcharrua> pero demas conozco muchas docentes que ni idea ni interes
<magu42> ni idea te la llevo , pero ni interés !!  es triste
<libertcharrua> totalmente
<libertcharrua> uno esperaria una mente mas curiosa de aprte de un docente
<EduardoR> bueno, es que le pegaron el ceibalazo sin decir agua va!
<magu42> yo siempre reslato la diferencia entre APTITUD  y ACTITUD 
<magu42> prefiero un burro con buena actitud que un apto negado
<magu42> es como patear contra el clavo
<EduardoR> Warning bolazo: yo creo que faltó algo simple como un programa de XP que tuviera un emulador de sugar
<EduardoR> y que los que están dando informática pudieran ver como se usa
<EduardoR> de la forma como se lo encontraron, nadie sabía/sabe usarlo
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ por eso decia antes , les entregaron las xo a los niños y los maestros quedaron colgado del pincel
<EduardoR> yo hace un buen tiempo lo tengo y me cuesta horrible abrir un archivo, 
<EduardoR> parece mentira
<magu42> pero bueno fuimos los primeros en implementar el plan
<magu42> no iba a salir bien a la primera
<EduardoR> pero tampoco había un Linux sugar para instalar en un PC común
<magu42> igual , con que los niños conozcan otros entornos que no tengan el inicio abajo a la izq  me doy por satisfecho
<PabloRubianes> buenas 
<magu42> holas PabloRubianes 
<EduardoR> hola PabloRubianes
<libertcharrua> nas PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> magu42, tenes un problema con KDE?
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> por?
<EduardoR> no , hablamos de Sugar
<PabloRubianes> por lo de abajo a la izquierda... sino no se de que hablas
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> hola EduardoR libertcharrua 
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ jajajaja  de  win
<PabloRubianes> si si
<PabloRubianes> :P
<EduardoR> el inicio de sugar donde está?
<EduardoR> en el medio!
<PabloRubianes> no esta arriba en los botones con puntitos
<PabloRubianes> ?
<EduardoR> F1 vecindario / F2 Grupo
<magu42> el hecho de que una generacion conozca que hay algo más , me dá por cumplido
<libertcharrua> si eso si magu42 
<PabloRubianes> si mas bien... que les saquen el miedo a usar cualquier cosa
<PabloRubianes> despues siempre va a haber descarriados
<EduardoR> Cualquier COSA con tal que no sea XP :)
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, hay cosas peores
<PabloRubianes> siempre tenes Vista
<EduardoR> jajajaaaaa
<magu42> y los gurises se adaptan a todo , por eso  bill  queria donar xp´s para las ceibalitas en su momento
<magu42> la primera dosis es gratis
<EduardoR> lo que me preocupa que no hay "actividades" para gnome 
<PabloRubianes> actividades?
<EduardoR> como no se pueden instalar sin root, no he visto que nadie promueva nda de gnome
<EduardoR> actividades/aplicaciones
<PabloRubianes> ahhh claro
<PabloRubianes> sin root es al dope
<EduardoR> se podría como el zeroinstall
<EduardoR> Zero Install Injector está en repositorios
<EduardoR> de ubuntu, hace lo mismo
<EduardoR> instala sin root, todo como usuario
<EduardoR> pero hay que hacer un empaquetado especial
<EduardoR> pero no vi nada de eso en el gnome de la ceibal, asi que no se como instalar programas allí
<PabloRubianes> ni idea
<EduardoR> el tema es como carancho ponés bibliotecas y que el programa las encuentre
<PabloRubianes> yo siempre el viejo y querido sudo apt-get install
<PabloRubianes> o software center
<EduardoR> debe haber algo como el path, no?
<PabloRubianes> que el nuevo esta impecable
<EduardoR> tuve el oneiric en la Acer One, hasta que me emboló
<EduardoR> había cosas lindas, pero mas de lo mismo
<EduardoR> sigo quedándome con 10.10
<EduardoR> aunque uso el 11.04 classic en un lado y 10.04 en otro :P
<magu42> 10.04 server con entorno grafico con soporte hasta el 2015   +1
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> 2013 en desktop
<EduardoR> estoy instalando unos servidores y metí 10.04.03 de una
<magu42> por eso  "server"
<EduardoR> jajaja
 * magu42 +1
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> mmm, los paquetes de gnome 2 estarán acualizados en el 2015Ç?
<magu42> vaya uno a saber
<EduardoR> mejor hacele un clonezilla 
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> yo, llevo y traigo imagenes con clonezilla y ssh
<EduardoR> no es tan rapido como el USB, pero no me quejo
<magu42> centos 6  gnome , soporte hasta el 2017 , y no me hagan calentar  :-)
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> también el XP va a funcionar :P
<magu42> todavia funciona?
<EduardoR> creo que algunos los discos sata no los ve, pero nadie se da cuenta
<magu42> salvo los bj nuevos , creo
<EduardoR> yo quedé envenenado con las cajitas con ARM del otro día
<EduardoR> igual están caras creo
<EduardoR> pero ponerle un ubuntu para ARM sería divertido
<PabloRubianes> che la 11.10 esta genial
<EduardoR> van a aparecer de esas cosas cada vez mas comunes
<magu42> las client no se que ? EduardoR 
<EduardoR> sip, las que eran para terminal remoto
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola!
<EduardoR> que pasó con las distribución de los CD?
<EduardoR> Hola!
<PabloRubianes> los tiene pablo
<PabloRubianes> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿como andas? PabloRubianes
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ sos el Carlos de la pizeria?
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja si 
<magu42> ahhh  
<CarlosNeyPastor> el que toma mate a toda hora
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<magu42> como andas carlos?
<magu42> ese mismo !!  jaja
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, el 5800 murio!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, conmplicado con la vaio de mi novia
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿como murio?
<CarlosNeyPastor> vino Atrix?
<CarlosNeyPastor> una pregunta porque me estan paseando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tienen idea de quien importa Sony Vaio en Uruguay 
<CarlosNeyPastor> necesito el service oficial 
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor nadie
<PabloRubianes> no hay
<PabloRubianes> mi novia tiene una y los repuestos los pedi a EEUU y los puse yo
<PabloRubianes> Atrix ta caro.. por ahora toy usando uno prestado de mi novia... igual no ta mal es un samsung
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque a la Vaio de mi novia le fallo un parlante 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y el seguro se esta lavando las manos
<PabloRubianes> hace cuanto la compro?
<CarlosNeyPastor> 3 meses
<CarlosNeyPastor> supuestamente la cubre el seguro Chartis
<CarlosNeyPastor> que nunca hizo nada el seguro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y la garantia se lavan las manos
<PabloRubianes> y donde la compro?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Geant
<PabloRubianes> si hace tres meses los podes apretar con la liga del consumidor
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenes el telefono
<PabloRubianes> no...
<PabloRubianes> pero sino les decis a los del geant que vas a ir a la liga a ver que dicen
<EduardoR> el seguro es por robo
<PabloRubianes> porque si tiene 3 meses si el geant se tiene que hacer cargo
<PabloRubianes> el seguro no tiene nada que ver
<PabloRubianes> es con el geant la cuestion
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿seguro?
<EduardoR> y las garantías tampoco son del geant, debe ser del importador
<CarlosNeyPastor> si el seguro es por daños (se rompio un parlante, lo concidero daño)
<PabloRubianes> ta pero el geant te tiene que decir algo...
<EduardoR> cuando la comprás no te dieron un contacto para garantía?
<EduardoR> te tienen que decir quien lo representa
<CarlosNeyPastor> de el Geant a Chantis (perdon Chartis) de Chartis a Service IT y de Service IT a CNS y ahora no saben 
<EduardoR> CNS no es service de Sony
<EduardoR> deve ser Service IT entonces
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, le pregunte  a un amigo que trabaja en BAnifox y me dijo que es IT
<EduardoR> y no es la Liga, sino "defensa del consumidor"
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero mi novia la llevo a la notebook a IT y le dijeron que ellos no trabajan para la importadora uqe la trajo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja suena medio liga de la justicia
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<EduardoR> mmm, 
<EduardoR> pero que geant no sepa donde es la garantía es patético
<PabloRubianes> andate a defensa del consumidor entonces
<EduardoR> mejor andá a l Geant y amenazalos con ir a defensa del consumidor y te dan bola
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajaja 
<EduardoR> otra palabra clave es "pedir con el supervisor"
<CarlosNeyPastor> y resolverlo sin amenazas?
<EduardoR> los que atienden no pueden sugerirtelo
<EduardoR> no PÜEDEN
<EduardoR> pero si vos lo pedís es diferente
<EduardoR> es igual que un call center
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es todo un tema 
<EduardoR> a la primera vuelta, pedís con su superior
<EduardoR> de ultima te estan dando vueltas a ver si te aburrí sy te vas
<EduardoR> es SU trabajo
<CarlosNeyPastor> si la que queda es ir a Geant y que den una solución o atención al consumidor
<CarlosNeyPastor> si eso es verdad
<EduardoR> DEFENSA!
<CarlosNeyPastor> siempre hacen eso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> perdon 
<CarlosNeyPastor> defensa
<EduardoR> atención es el geant y solo hacen envoltorios de regalos
<EduardoR> jaja
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ tiene prendido el sarcasm !!
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> :P
<EduardoR> BAZINGA!
<magu42> jajajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<EduardoR> Y Pablo cuando va a largar los CD?
<EduardoR> hay que esperar algún evento?
<EduardoR> SFD es en 17 días :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay fecha de algun evento?
<PabloRubianes> si el global jam es este finde y no armamos nada
<EduardoR> http://softwarefreedomday.org/
<EduardoR> juaaaaaa
<PabloRubianes> a pablo hay que encontrarlo en algun lugar
<EduardoR> ya?
<PabloRubianes> hay freedom day en uruguay?
<EduardoR> la ultima fue en el mnav
<PabloRubianes> esta vuelta no iba a ser en laguna merin donde el diablo perdio el poncho?
<libertcharrua> ni google me aclara que es bazinga
<magu42> me  gusta mas este link           http://www.softwarefreedomday.cld.org.uy/index.html
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ the big bang theory
<EduardoR> bazinga: touché!
<EduardoR> caíste!
<EduardoR> una así
<libertcharrua> si a eso me llevo la busqueda
<libertcharrua> a sheldon
<PabloRubianes> bueno este finde es el global jam
<magu42> me extraña un geek como ud libertcharrua  que no haya visto la serie
<EduardoR> tremendo, este finde y sin arreglar nada
<EduardoR> el museo otra vez, nooo
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ seria la presentación de las novedades de 11.10?
<libertcharrua> si la vi
<libertcharrua> pero no habia reparado en eso
<PabloRubianes> magu42, no seria nada porque no hay evento
<PabloRubianes> o si?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ el museo ta lindo  , calentito, buen proyector y calentito , y calentito
<libertcharrua> ayer puse mi nick en google
<magu42> no sé PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> tendriamos que ir a otro lado...
<libertcharrua> y encontré la desastroza charla
<libertcharrua> que di en el dia ubuntu
<magu42> si ya sé , solo molestaba a eduardo
<PabloRubianes> pero no se donde...
<libertcharrua> me avergonze jaja mas recordando lo interesante que estav a la anterior
<EduardoR> CEntro de diseño también está jodido
<EduardoR> y Extensión ni hablar
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, pero me parece que le estamos errando
<PabloRubianes> no necesitamos un lugar como esos
<EduardoR> libertcharrua: yo tengo la grabación de la charla en el CDI y cuando la escuché casi vomito
<PabloRubianes> no es un dia de charlas es un dia de darle a la computadora
<EduardoR> la que di yo :(
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, estuviste bien
<PabloRubianes> por lo menos yo me mentaliso que cada vez vas mejorando
<EduardoR> jaja
<PabloRubianes> tendriamos que ir tipo a un restaurant o algo asi...
<EduardoR> pero escucharse a uno mismo, es terrible
<magu42> yo me la perdí  :-(
<PabloRubianes> con mesas y meter trabajo en algo
<PabloRubianes> y si tiene internet para reportar errores mejor
<EduardoR> fue para alumnos, como a las 8 de la madrugada
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ el living de mi casa cumple esas condiciones
<magu42> ahhh EduardoR esas horas no son para mi
<EduardoR> para mi menos, por eso no puedo haber dicho nada coherente
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> y mañana es TED
<EduardoR> pero no me dan... tampoco
<PabloRubianes> magu42, si pero el living no se si quiere aceptarnos :P
<PabloRubianes> igual no se si con el tiempo que queda da para hacer algo coherente
<magu42> estimados si encaran hasta shangrilá , será un gusto recivirlos
<magu42> recibirlos!!! burro
<magu42> pasadas las 00:00 no pego una tecla
<EduardoR> jiji
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<EduardoR> yo pensaba que era mas adelan te el jam
<EduardoR> pero si ni salieron las betas
<magu42> y les puedo dar wifi´s a eleccion
<PabloRubianes> no se, yo igual no se si este finde puedo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el jam siempre es antes del beta
<EduardoR> so hay caso, estoy en la lina
<EduardoR> luna
<EduardoR> y yo que a esta hora me despierto....
<magu42> para lo que decidan , yó estoy , pero ahora me caigo a pedazos   
<magu42>  nas noches
<EduardoR> no se si me agrada, pero y si averiguamos en donde van los de MVD Libre
<EduardoR> como se llama el coso ese...
<EduardoR> HackingSpace
<PabloRubianes> el code place ese?
<EduardoR> algo sai
<PabloRubianes> puede ser...
<EduardoR> en Bellas Artes sería muy loco?
<EduardoR> martí y no seque
<PabloRubianes> si para este finde no se si da
<EduardoR> la escuela de bellas artes
<PabloRubianes> eso se arma con tiempo
<EduardoR> no da ni para un dorkbot
<EduardoR> en el subte municipal
<EduardoR> yo creo que mejor es no hacerlo
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> decir que se hizo algo interno de ultima
<EduardoR> no soy de arrugar así, pero el invierno me tiene mal
<PabloRubianes> no es por eso pero el tiempo se nos paso...
<PabloRubianes> anda al canal -consejo
<EduardoR> sip
<CarlosNeyPastor> bueno gente 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me voy retirando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos hablamos
<CarlosNeyPastor> saludos a todos
<naudy> Buenos Dias 
#ubuntu-uy 2011-09-01
<libertcharrua> buenas noches como están
<libertcharrua> hola
<libertcharrua> no veo lo que escribo
<libertcharrua> ahora sí
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ deje la grapamiel!!
<libertcharrua> jja nno hay hasta que cobre
<libertcharrua> estoy solucionando dos errores del sistema
<libertcharrua> ambos de capa 8
<magu42> y......  normalmente son de esa capa 
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ estás en slack?
<libertcharrua> justamente ahi esta el error jaja
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> no eh podido entrar a slack
<libertcharrua> por que me olvide de hacer booteable la raíz
<magu42> una vez lei un tuto de instalacion y despues de 5 paginas habia que empezar con las x  
<magu42> mejor gentoo
<libertcharrua> con los impresos de como instalar en la mano¡¡¡¡¡ 
<magu42> no es nada facil
<libertcharrua> no los lei por que me acordaba de memoria jaja
<magu42> que sistema mas raro!!
<libertcharrua> no es tan dificil solo erré en ese paso 
<libertcharrua> slackware?
<magu42> jaja casi nada
<magu42> si slackware
<libertcharrua> lo que no es típìco es que hay que usar cfdisk para aprticionar
<magu42> si jeje
<magu42> creo que es peor que BSD
<libertcharrua> estamos demasiado acostumbrados al modelo ubuntu o el de debian
<libertcharrua> nooooo
<libertcharrua> jaja
<magu42> eso es cierto
<libertcharrua> y otro error
<libertcharrua> que cometí
<magu42> lo de la costumbre a debian
<libertcharrua> movi la swap no me gustaba donde estava
<libertcharrua> y no podia entrar ni a mint ni a ubuntu nui a slñack
<magu42> asi perdi todo mis SO una vez
<libertcharrua> bah slack usa lilo todavia jaja
<libertcharrua> peor reistale ubuntu que lo tenia en un pendribe
<magu42> saltee una particion del final al medio
<libertcharrua> ahora volvi a mint
<magu42> lmde? o mint?
<libertcharrua> y ya hice bootable slack con gparted
<libertcharrua> lmde
<magu42> ahhhh
<magu42> mint no es para vos
<magu42> lmde si
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> pero igual voya instalarlo otra vez pero primero me voy a informar sobre lilo
<libertcharrua> para no depender de nadie
<magu42> nunca usé lilo
<libertcharrua> o sea de otra distro
<libertcharrua> ni yo semos guachos de la época de grub jaja
<libertcharrua> informéticamente hablando somos adolescentes
<magu42> nunca me dió un problema grub , salvo que yo lo ocacionara
<libertcharrua> informáticamente
<magu42> sep jaja
<libertcharrua> debe haber guachines que hallan alcanzado a usar lilo estoy seguro jaja
<magu42> no sé cuantas distros usan lilo
<libertcharrua> creo casi niguna
<libertcharrua> salvo slack  
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> ahi te vés con slack
<libertcharrua> isocrates linux tenia una instalación mas rara aún
<magu42> pahhhh  y eso?
<libertcharrua> no ema cuerdo mucho
<magu42> ni de nombre
<libertcharrua> la hizo mrcomputer
<libertcharrua> creo que aparte de el solo yo la use jaja
<magu42> hay 380 distro activas , ni mandraque las conoce todas
<libertcharrua> era una distro diseñada para pocasts
<libertcharrua> podcasts*
<magu42> eso te gusta , jeje
<libertcharrua> pienso lanzar una para el 11 de septiembre
<magu42> seguis haciendo?
<libertcharrua> pienso lanzar uno para el 11 de septiembre
<magu42> que hay el 11 de septiembre?
<libertcharrua> estoy buscando datos de atrocidades echas por ee.uu algún 11 de septiembre jajja
<magu42> ahhhh
<magu42> te van a rastrear la ip y la mac y te van a ir a pegar alli
<libertcharrua> naaa
<libertcharrua> si rastrearan y siguieran cada una no terminan mas jaja
<magu42> solo rastrean a los que tienen en la blacklist
<magu42> si hacés meritos como esos , te van a incluir
<magu42> vos , si escuchas helicopteros sobre tu casa , salí rajando 
<magu42> por las dudas
<libertcharrua> jajaj
<libertcharrua> me escondo con gadafi
<magu42> ya lo vamos a agarrar a ese
<libertcharrua> bueno ahora a probar si bootea slack ya vuelvo
<virusuy> todos drogones aca
<virusuy> comenzando por PabloRubianes
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> virusuy⟿ troll
<virusuy> jajaja como andas magu
<magu42> bien y vos virusuy ?
<virusuy> tranqui aca en casa
<magu42> eso es bueno
<magu42> laburaste tarde hoy
<magu42> por la manera que lo decis
<magu42> ....
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, aca el drogon sos vos...
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> yo soy una estrella
<virusuy> me presentan en presentaciones en entes publicos
<virusuy> sin mi presencia, y aun asi.. me aplauden
<virusuy> no voy a decir que fue de pie, porque soy humilde
 * libertcharrua le duele la cabeza ya
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ asumo que no andubo
<libertcharrua> pues arranca y todo pero esta mal la resolución de pantalla
<libertcharrua> habrá que arreglarla desde la tty
<magu42> 50 horas mas tarde de compilacion libertcharrua solucionó el problema jajaja
<libertcharrua> espero que  no
<libertcharrua> digo que no sean 50 horas
<magu42> solo unas pocas
<libertcharrua> encontre un comando quiiza sirva no lo conocia
<libertcharrua> xrandr
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, fuiste al techday?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: nah, que techday ni techday
<PabloRubianes> y que ente publico?
<virusuy> vinieron las cosas nuevas de BPS y estuve todo el dia en reuniones
<PabloRubianes> jaja 
<virusuy> mañana va a estar mas salado porque hay que rackear
<virusuy> ojo, vos SHHHHHHHHH de todo esto, porque nadie se tiene que enterar PabloRubianes , si ?
<PabloRubianes> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> ta bueno porque lo decis en un canal logueado...
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> toy al tel... 
<libertcharrua> la peor forma de guardar un secreto es comentarlo por internet segurop
<virusuy> seguramente se pongan a buscar, si ¬¬
<libertcharrua> pues mira por donde el otro dia puse nickls de concidos en google y encontré montón de cosas jaja
<virusuy> esta bien que tengan seguridad
<virusuy> pero de ahi a la paranoia hay un charquito
<libertcharrua> bueno ya vengo voy a probar otra vez
<PabloRubianes> alguno uso irssi?
<magu42> y , hay necesidad de llegar a tanto PabloRubianes   :-)
<PabloRubianes> magu42, jaja no se pero me tienta
<PabloRubianes> estoy en un terrible viaje de ida con la terminal
<magu42> un dia estube viendo como era , pero es demasiado!!
<magu42> y no le vi la ventaja
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> ja si dicen que es lo mas liviano que hay
<PabloRubianes> vi que un flaco hizo un comando que te twitea
<magu42> fijate en el top el consumo del xchat , es irrisorio , que mas liviano que liviano
 * libertcharrua escucha fortuna imperatrix mundi para relajarse
<libertcharrua> buena snoches como están todos
<magu42> y ?
<libertcharrua> ni me hables
<libertcharrua> jajja
<magu42> que pasó?
<libertcharrua> no ando
<libertcharrua> en fin
<magu42> :-(
<libertcharrua> un poco mas de googlear
<magu42> y si
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ xchat  cpu 0.0%  mem1.0%  en mi caso son 20mb  :-)
<PabloRubianes> si pera que me fijo
<libertcharrua> que están ahciendo?
<PabloRubianes> 23mb
<magu42> el banshee me está consumiendo el triple   jeje
<PabloRubianes> con 10 canales abierto
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ solo hablamos de xchat e irssi
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo grooveshark prendido
<PabloRubianes> en el chrome pero seran 300mb con como 15 pesata;as
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer algo... vuelvo
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> no probaste irssi libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> no never
<magu42> irc a puro comando
<magu42> muy del estilo de virusuy  jeje
<virusuy> no no
<virusuy> yo GUI
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> ah no yo eso no
<virusuy> y si puede ser "aceptar aceptar siguiente siguiente next next" mejor
<libertcharrua> de mi windos milenium no me sacas
<magu42> dale virusuy , a vos la terminal te puede!!!
<virusuy> pa si
<virusuy> yo que se
<virusuy> si viviera en 1989 seria re feliz
<libertcharrua> jajajja
<virusuy> desgraciadamente naci ese año
<magu42> entonces irssi  es para vos
<virusuy> asi que ta
<virusuy> lo use un tiempo, pero me resulto poco practico, no se porque
<libertcharrua> si vivieras  en 19889 estaris inventando un entorno gráfico
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> podria inventar gnome ponele
<virusuy> y miguel de icaza no seria mas que otro mejicano
<magu42> estudie programacion en el 83 y no inventé nada :-(
<magu42> triste lo mio
<magu42> miguel de icaza es un ,,,,,
<magu42> mejor no digo
<libertcharrua> prograamdor 
<virusuy> que edad tenias en el 83 ?
<virusuy> ta, no contestes mejor
<libertcharrua> virusuy: ya lo amargaste
<magu42> 22
<magu42> :-(
<magu42> ahh no 20
<libertcharrua> al nono no le gustan le recuerden la edad 
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> solo me dá pena haberme adelantado a esto 20 años y haberlo abandonado
<magu42> eso si es triste
<magu42> pero bué , estupideces ma
<magu42> pero bué , estupideces más grandes he hecho
 * magu42 escucha blues y toma té
<libertcharrua> y abandonaste por que¿
<libertcharrua> trabajo?, mujeres? drogas?
<magu42> porque en ese momento pensaba que todo iba a venir empaquetado y los programadores ibamos a estar al cuete
<magu42> todo un visionario el magu
<magu42> :-(
<libertcharrua> jjaa y cada vez son mas necesarios
<magu42> sep
<magu42> mi querido cobol lo  siguen usando en la OSE
<libertcharrua> yo de niño decia querer aprender computacion y me decian que estava confundido que lo que yo decia era amquina de escribir puedes crer
<magu42> hasta hace poco buscaban un programador cobol por 80 palos y no conseguian  en la OSE
<libertcharrua> habia visto un hacker en un capitulo del auto fantástico 
<libertcharrua> jaja no te puedo creer
<magu42> si , en serio
<libertcharrua> ahí te querias patear allá verdad
<magu42> es que es un lenguaje en el olvido
<magu42> me patié alla
 * magu42 se patea ahora , por nabo
<libertcharrua> no es pa tanto
<magu42> decisiones!!!!
<libertcharrua> serias mas gordo ahora por la inactividad
<libertcharrua> estarias asustado por que loo que aprendiste ya no lo usan y
<magu42> más!!!!!!!!!
<libertcharrua> la ose te hubiera contratado por chirolas
<libertcharrua> por que esa oferta es cuando no hay nadie
<magu42> cierto jaja
<libertcharrua> aparte los obligas a actualizarse
<libertcharrua> y le das chance a virusuy  PabloRubianes  etc
<magu42> la ose es muy particular , siempre atrás
<libertcharrua> que bueno que eres magu42 
<magu42> siiii  
<magu42> ellos la tienen mucho mas clara que yó a la misma edad
<magu42> celebro eso
<libertcharrua> salu
<libertcharrua> voy por un tecito
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> bueno otro intento ya vengo
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<magu42> nas noches   
<LoKoMurdoK> buenos días
<Anianga> buenos días
<merchus2> holas
<merchus2> :)
<triviox> buenas merchus2  
<merchus2> buenas triviox
<merchus2> que se cuenta?
<triviox> acá con frio.. recuperandome de un casi epic fail..
<triviox> baje uin programa, emount, para montar imagenes..
<merchus2> que paso?
<triviox> fui a probarlo y el directorio predeterminado era el "home"
<triviox> entonces pense que habia perdido todo
<triviox> fotos, videos, documentos
<triviox> casi me muero
<triviox> reinicie y por suerte estaba todo :D
<merchus2> jajajaja, cosas que pasan
<merchus2> a mi me paso una fail pero cuando usaba el windows
<triviox> uhh.. pudiste recuperar algo?
<merchus2> le borre el unistal de regedit
<triviox> conste que aqui el problema fui yo, que no leí donde estaba montando el iso
<merchus2> nunca mas pude desistalar algo
<triviox> jejej
<merchus2> almenos tienen rapida solucion
<merchus2> XD
#ubuntu-uy 2011-09-02
<libertcharrua> buenas noches como están
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> bien y tu que cuentras magu42 
<magu42> acá leyendo un poco
<magu42> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2011/09/repositorio-kernel-org-sufrio-un-hackeo/
<libertcharrua> ouch jajja
<magu42> no pasó nada grave , pero hay que estar atentos!!
<magu42> nadie está a salvo de los genios al p....
<libertcharrua> jeje uno se divierte cunado le pasa a microsoft
<libertcharrua> ahora que nos toca a ver 
<magu42> lo que no te mata te fortalece
<libertcharrua> y si no preguntenle a bill gates
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> que solo ah echo dinero jajajaj
<magu42> y en que cantidades!!!
<libertcharrua> ahora apra noser iguales a esos pasemonos a free bsd
<libertcharrua> para*
<magu42> si senor!!
<libertcharrua> necesitamos un ubuntu bsd jjaja
<magu42> hay un debian con algo bsd , creo
<libertcharrua> y unb debian para pasarnos a el y así repetir el ciclo
<libertcharrua> si
<magu42> debian/hurd
<libertcharrua> no creo que ese no es
<libertcharrua> debian hurd es otra cosa
<magu42> se , que hay uno distinto
<magu42> pero no me acuerdo
<libertcharrua> hurd es el sistemas que pretendia hacer stallman
<magu42> si , por eso
<libertcharrua> y no se por que nunca lo logro
<libertcharrua> bah si se
<libertcharrua> se necesita un stallman pero de 18 años + o -
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> hay cosas que se hacen en esa época 
<libertcharrua> en todos los ámbitos
<libertcharrua> en tecnoogia especialmente en otros ámbitos es mejor los 30
<magu42> era kfreebsd  libertcharrua 
<magu42> http://www.debian.org/CD/http-ftp/
<libertcharrua> pero en estos temas la fuerza de la salida de la adolescencia es crucial
<libertcharrua> lo tenia en mente pero la k me mareo
<libertcharrua> la relaciono con kde
<libertcharrua> jejeje 
<magu42> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.2.1/kfreebsd-i386/iso-cd/
<libertcharrua> yo pensaba que knopix se llamava así por kde
<magu42> sabia que habia uno raro
<libertcharrua> y asdumi lo mismo con kfree bsd
<magu42> jejeje
<libertcharrua> en ambos casos me equivoqué
<magu42> no se equivoca el que no hace nada
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> hoy me anoté a un curso de reparacion de celulares
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ no tienes paz!!
<libertcharrua> jjaja por?
<magu42> entre churrasco y churrasco vas a estudiar !!
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> bien ahi!!!
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ +1
<libertcharrua> si hay que buscar queso en otra parte mientras se todavia queda del queso viejo
<magu42> hay un libro  " y donde está el queso"
<magu42> muy interesante
<libertcharrua> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKwwRpO7OEc
<libertcharrua> si por eso mismo lo decia
<magu42> ese mismo!!
<magu42> me lo regaló un amigo gerente de un cambio
<magu42> para ellos es como una biblia jejeje
<libertcharrua> jajja cierto
<libertcharrua> y el dios dollar
<magu42> sep
<libertcharrua> que según kiyosaky es una ilusión
<magu42> en los asados siempre lo jodemos con eso 
<magu42> viven una ilusión , pero viven muy bien :-)
<libertcharrua> hay un video de kiyosaky que muestra
<libertcharrua> con un ejemplo lo ilusorio del dolar
<libertcharrua> muestra una bolsa de oro
<libertcharrua> una barra digo
<libertcharrua> y trae una bolsa con el valor del oro en monedas de un centavo
<libertcharrua> hace años atras 
<libertcharrua> y otra ahora
<libertcharrua> mucho ma spesada
<libertcharrua> o sea el dollar pierde cada vez mas valor
<libertcharrua> yo creia era un farsante el kiyosaky 
<libertcharrua> pero hace p0oco se vio que tenia razón
<magu42> ha devaluado contra el oro desde hace años
<magu42> pasa que nosotros ibamos mas rapido en la bajado y nos parecia que no
<magu42> bajada*
<libertcharrua> cierto 
<libertcharrua> cobra en dolares
<libertcharrua> que devalue el gobierno
<libertcharrua> etc...
<magu42> y vive en Uruguay
<magu42> cobra en dolares  y vive en Uruguay*
<danielmato> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> buenas danielmato 
<danielmato> como anda don libertcharrua ?
<magu42> danielmato⟿ :-)
<danielmato> mr magu42 
<libertcharrua> aca bien
<danielmato> no se hacer esas cositas con flechitas
<libertcharrua> con mi filosofia de 3 pesos
<danielmato> como es eso libertcharrua 
<danielmato> filosofia de 3 pesos...
<libertcharrua> una conversación que tenia por pricvado
<danielmato> ok
<magu42> flechitas  ♥
<libertcharrua> de temas no adecuados al canal
<magu42> ☺
<danielmato> claro floreate conmigo magu42 
<libertcharrua> y tambien será una sección de mi próximo pòdcast
<magu42> jajajajaja
<libertcharrua> jeje magu42 se aprovecha de nuestra ignorancia
<danielmato> exactamente libertcharrua 
<magu42> floreate conmigo , que expresión !!  
<danielmato> es lo que tiene tanto libro... al final hace daño
<magu42> danielmato⟿ parece más viejo que yo
<danielmato> casi, casi
<magu42> y para eso hay que hacer fuerza 
<danielmato> no se, uno nunca sabe
<magu42> ud es un jovenzuelo danielmato 
<libertcharrua> yo le dije compadrona a una amiga y se reia de lo antiguo de mi expresión
<danielmato> le agradezco lo de jovenzuelo, pero me temo que si no paso una noche en vinagre...
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> cunatos años lleva caminando por esta tierra señor danielmato ?
<magu42> treinta y poco
<libertcharrua> igual que io entonces
<magu42> y no me desmienta danielmato 
<magu42> aproveche
<danielmato> estoy a escasos dias de 16000 dias, lease unos 43 años
<danielmato> la cedula no miente, sep del 68
<magu42> jeje te la dejé en bandeja y no la aprovechaste
<danielmato> es que no hay chicas en la vuelta... y entre fantasmas no nos vamos a pisar las sábanas
<libertcharrua> es que no hay mujeres presentes que si no
<magu42> jejee
<libertcharrua> jacerte con mi juicio jaja
<danielmato> je je
<magu42> ud no se haga el loco danielmato sino la linguista lo va a poner en vereda
<danielmato> en el balcón, que es peor... con el ofri que hace...
<magu42> pahhhh  eso noooooo
<magu42> que tenemos frio como para tres semanas  más  :-(
<libertcharrua> faa el balcón en la altura?
<danielmato> deja, yo pense que con la santa rosa se iba el frio... 
<danielmato> balcon segundo piso, todo mal, plaza enfrente... hace las cuentas...
<magu42> yo igual , pero no 
<danielmato> alguien tiene alguna idea de lo del global jam...¿?
<magu42> parece que no se hace este año
<danielmato> ok
<magu42> hasta ayer no habia nada
<danielmato> se supone que arranca mañana, o sea, no hay mucha posibilidad...
<magu42> por eso
<magu42> si pinta algo , manden a la lista 
<danielmato> supongo que rubianes algo va a avisar, es el mas entusiasta en ese aspecto
<danielmato> nos arrastro al pyday...
<magu42> nos arrasó!!
<libertcharrua> rubianes un lider nato parece
<magu42> nos arrastro al pyday  y nos arrasó el mismo jeje
<danielmato> hasta que lo desnorteó el de bioquimica...
<magu42> jajaja
<danielmato> pinto tender cama... "me ayudás a tender la cama" no es un pedido, es una orden...
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> ud sabe como es!!
<libertcharrua> jajjaj
<danielmato> he volvido
<magu42> :-)
<danielmato> pero no por mucho, la niña está de congreso, y toca levantarse muuuuuy temprano
<magu42> ella está de congreso , nosotros no!!
<magu42> jeje
<danielmato> yo es casi como si estuviera...
<magu42> danieeeeeeeellllllllllll   venis a la cama ?
<magu42> y chau danielmato 
<danielmato> exacto
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> danielmato⟿ probaste lmde al final?
<danielmato> entuavia no, mi disco externo sigue en linea plana... o sea en modo muerto, y no quiero destruir el /home por error
<magu42> ahh cierto , mejor nada de experimentos
<danielmato> no de momento... pero en cuanto compre un hdd, le prendo cartucho
<libertcharrua> buenas SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<danielmato> buenas SergioMeneses 
<magu42> nas noches gente 
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, libertcharrua bien bien ando actualizando a la 11.10
<danielmato> tiene muy buena pinta el ocelote
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, seee
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, y la ultima noticia http://t.co/akOXIxo
<danielmato> opa y eso
<EduardoR> hola
<danielmato> buenas noches EduardoR
<libertcharrua> buenas noches EduardoR 
<EduardoR> holas a todos
<libertcharrua> como le ah ido
<EduardoR> estuve proponiendo lo del shipIt en centros de distribución
<EduardoR> en la lista del consejo
<danielmato> genial
<EduardoR> http://mnav.gub.uy/mnav/shipituy.php
<EduardoR> un clon de prueba
<EduardoR> si llenan queda en un csv, sin ninguna base de datos
<EduardoR> porque no se que problemas había con la base de datos
<EduardoR> voy a tirar unas frases del mail
<danielmato> SergioMeneses, muy bueno tu blog, de paso, tenes idea que ocurrio con el global jam
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, es este fin de semana
<SergioMeneses> pero en ingles unicamente
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> aqui pensábamos hacerlo por chat 
<danielmato> es una buena idea
<danielmato> horarios y canal?
<EduardoR> nosotros? hay que definirlos
<danielmato> ok
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, en colombia vamos presencial
<EduardoR> supongo qu este canal
<danielmato> que envidia SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, jeje seeee
<EduardoR> tenemos que conseguir nuevos locales que les interese hacer eventos. 
<EduardoR> aqui ya los tenemos muy repetidos
<danielmato> que tipo de eventos?
<EduardoR> los de ubuntu
<EduardoR> quizás puedo hablar con Helius que está dando hoy un curso de Arduino en un instituto que no conozco
<EduardoR> el ITS
<danielmato> si, pero se pueden organizar muchas cosas...
<EduardoR> apoya bastante el SL
<danielmato> tenemos las puertas abiertas en un colegio chiquito pero muy pro ubuntu
<EduardoR> de checho tiene varios cursos relativos
<EduardoR> sigo con lo de los centros de distribución?
<danielmato> si
<EduardoR> En Mdeo, puede ser seguro Extensión, y el Museo Nac. Pero solo entregar a los que se registraron.
<danielmato> me parece logico
<EduardoR> Para eso falta una "ticket". Si quieren agrego algo al php para que le muestre un número de "ticket" y hago un buscador de tickets. Lo hago al toque y que se agregue a la tabla.
<danielmato> suena bien, es una especie de órden de trabajo o algo asi
<EduardoR> exacto 
<danielmato> esta bueno y simplifica las cosas
<EduardoR> con el ticket se va al centro de distribución 
<EduardoR> y se retira el CD
<danielmato> genial
<EduardoR> por lo menos no es como volantear CDs
<EduardoR> porque darlos al boleo, los da cualquiera
<danielmato> le da una instancia mucho más profesional, es mucho mejor
<EduardoR> pero hay que organizar los centros
<EduardoR> hay que relevar que lugares de todo el país quieran
<danielmato> aca es donde se te complica, organizar es tema dificil en esto, todavia estoy por ver como hacemos para organizar los "comites"...
<EduardoR> es verdad, yo de correo soy un desastre
<danielmato> ja ja
<EduardoR> tengo la camiseta de sofía que todavía no la lleve al correo desde...
<danielmato> podemos poner un llamado en la página, pero si los que tienen posibilidades de abrir un centro no se conectan...
<EduardoR> claro que hace frío
<EduardoR> está embarazada
<danielmato> no podés
<EduardoR> es small, no le va a entrar
<danielmato> uhhhhhhh
<EduardoR> te imaginás que bajon
<EduardoR> es por eso
<danielmato> haces bien
<EduardoR> cuando lo tenga, y no haga tanto frío,,,
<danielmato> ya va a ser madre y todo eso, y la camiseta le va a quedar bien de bien
<EduardoR> cuanto le queda?
<danielmato> ni la más palida idea, pero por la foto del twitter dudo que le falte mucho
<EduardoR> yo pensaba en el Facebook del grupo 
<danielmato> es un buen lugar, nunca pienso en F
<EduardoR> Puse: Estamos buscando lugares del interior que quieran ser "Centros de distribución" de Ubuntu. Así enviamos un paquete de CDs por zona.
<danielmato> genial
<EduardoR> veamos que repercución tiene
<EduardoR> el formulario quizás tendría que tener a que centro prefiere
<danielmato> es logico
<EduardoR> asi cuando se juntan unos cuanto enviamos un paquete de CDs
<EduardoR> quizás es demasiado burocrático
<danielmato> tal vez una seleccion de departamento o centro de distribucion previo a la solicitud
<EduardoR> pero el sistema original no era asi nomás
<danielmato> me imagino que no
<EduardoR> ahora que lo pienso, puedo tirarlo a la lista de FLISOL Nacional
<danielmato> esa es buena
<EduardoR> allí estaban los contactos de Insmael Castagnet
<danielmato> eso hay que aprovecharlo
<EduardoR> de todas formas, ahora hay que hacer un formulario de Centro de distribución :(
<EduardoR> esa idea fue como un boomerang me pegó en la nuca
<danielmato> te puedo dar una mano en algo?
<EduardoR> No se, a ver
<EduardoR> que se necesita recabar?
<danielmato> estas hablando de campos en el formulario?
<danielmato> nombre o nick - direccion - centro de distrib en el que retira - distro que retira - 32 o 64 bits
<EduardoR> nick del centro 
<danielmato> tambien
<danielmato> nombre o nick del que retira
<EduardoR> no, decia del form de centros de distribucion
<danielmato> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<danielmato> nombre o nick del centro, direccion, departamento, ciudad o localidad
<danielmato> horario y mail de contacto
<danielmato> fono... celular...
<danielmato> buses que pasan cerca
<EduardoR> del interior
<danielmato> exacto
<EduardoR> lo de montevideo, me parece demasiado 
<danielmato> en las ciudades del interior hay lineas urbanas
<EduardoR> con poner 3 o 4 estamos cubiertos
<danielmato> en MVD alcanza con eso
<EduardoR> si, el que quiera cd que le cueste el boleto ;)
<danielmato> ademas siempre hay ciber, amigotes o alguno de nosotros que puede arrimar una copia de cd
<EduardoR> yo decia para los originales
<danielmato> che, tampoco se puede ser tan amarrete, 36 pesos por un sistema operativo tampoco es tanta plata
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> a no, dice gratis
<danielmato> el sisop si, pero no somos canonical...
<EduardoR> también si hay que gastar algo nosotros en el correo para mandar a Salto, no hay drama
<danielmato> no creo que sea tan caro
<triviox> buenas danielmato , EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hola hola
<danielmato> triviox, como estas?
<triviox> como los lleva el frio :)
<danielmato> de momento bien
<triviox> bien, terminando la cena.. un asado al horno con gusto a medio duro pero bue..
<triviox> jeje
<danielmato> asadito siempre es bueno
<triviox> che daniel, al final pude conseguir una notebook que me gusto por la cual no pagué licencia alguna tampoco :D
<danielmato> genial
<danielmato> marca y modelo, lugar donde la compraste
<EduardoR> :O como?
<triviox> hp 420
<triviox> con suse
<danielmato> je je, tenia que ser hp, yo tengo una hp compaq 515 que vino con suse, tampoco le pague un peso al billy
<triviox> salia 620 630 creo... iva inc..
<danielmato> genial
<triviox> y me la dejaron a 603 :D
<danielmato> opa
<danielmato> !!!
<danielmato> donde?
<triviox> hardpc
<triviox> perdon quie demoré..
<danielmato> era seguro que tenia que ser ahi
<triviox> le mande un correo a la tipa.. con el precio de todopc , la de montevideo.com
<triviox> y me dijo, dale llego a tal precio..
<danielmato> genial
<danielmato> linda maquina
<danielmato> felicitaciones
<triviox> ahi me fije, me bajo de 633 a 613 xq en el otro me ofrecieron a 616
<triviox> gracias :D
<triviox> me costo un poco el wifi
<danielmato> es normal
<triviox> una rt3090 ...
<triviox> tuve que agregar un ppa, bajar un driver y dejar otro en blacklist
<triviox> pero pude :D
<triviox> bueno, me estan apurando xa dejar la pc
<triviox> nos vemos gente
<triviox> buenas noches :D
<triviox> si alguno va a bsas pegue el grito!
<triviox> sds!
<danielmato> dale
<danielmato> que descanses
<EduardoR> bytes triviox!
<EduardoR> Daniel, sabés que el tema del player sigue allí 
<EduardoR> ahora tengo que lagar un streaming
<danielmato> me habia olvidado por completo de eso
<EduardoR> tengo la capturadora y el icecast2
<EduardoR> veo varios tutos, pero me siento un choto
<danielmato> cuando podemos hacer pruebas?
<EduardoR> http://www.arcanplanet.es/component/content/article/40-soft/61-streaming.html
<EduardoR> allí lo hace con una DV
<EduardoR> pero no se como poner parámetros en el v4l
<EduardoR> el tema es la línea maldita
<EduardoR> sudo ffmpeg2theora --v4l /dev/video0 -o /dev/stdout | oggfwd localhost 8000 hackme /endirecto.ogg
<danielmato> pero eso es para webcam
<EduardoR> pero la capturador tambien es v4l
<danielmato> probaste sin la opcion --v4l
<EduardoR> puede ser
<EduardoR> File `/dev/video0' does not exist or has an unknown data format.
<danielmato> hay que asegurarse donde está la capturadora, que no sea video1 u algun otro valor
<EduardoR> el tema que por default agarra tele y no composite
<danielmato> es un tema de parametros entonces de la capturadora
<EduardoR> Live streaming from V4L Device:
<EduardoR>     ffmpeg2theora /dev/video0 -f video4linux --inputfps 15 -x 160 -y 128 -o - \
<EduardoR>      | oggfwd iccast2server 8000 password /theora.ogv
<danielmato> nunca me lleve bien con video y consola... pero habra que meterle cabeza al asunto
<EduardoR> voy en sudo ffmpeg2theora /dev/video0  -f video4linux -o /dev/stdout |
<danielmato> no entiendo, asi te funciona?
<EduardoR> spero sigue siendo error de formato
<danielmato> aja
<EduardoR> con el qv4l2 que es un video test bench funciona
<EduardoR> veo 
<EduardoR> la salida overlay
<EduardoR> y de entrada es /dev/video0
<EduardoR> pero hay un tema entre v4l y v4l2
<EduardoR> el original es obsoleto
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> y por otro lado creo que tengo que usar los codecs que me piden, no tirarle el ogg porque me gusta
<danielmato> mirate esto http://wiki.gulbac.org.ar/index.php/Grg:Streaming_de_audio_y_video_con_dvswitch_Icecast2_y_diversos_medios
<EduardoR> está lindo
<EduardoR> pero es para dv
<danielmato> y que pasa con el macosforge http://dss.macosforge.org/
<EduardoR> tengo entendido que el icecast sirve para todos
<EduardoR> pero tengo que encontrar como codificar
<danielmato> pero vos tenes unos archivos en la compu o los vas a pasar desde una placa de captura conectada a ?
<EduardoR> capturadora
<danielmato> y la fuente del video es?
<EduardoR> desde el generador que es otra pc con el player aquel
<EduardoR> el palyer que está funcionando ahora
<danielmato> y conectas por video las dos computadoras?
<EduardoR> si , video y audio
<EduardoR> como 3 cables rca
<danielmato> no se me hubiera ocurrido
<EduardoR> y varios adaptadores
<danielmato> tengo alguien a quien hacerle un par de preguntas
<danielmato> pero a esta hora viene y me asesina con una cucharita de plástico
<EduardoR> ¿? estoy lento a esta hora
<EduardoR> por?
<danielmato> tiene bastante claro el tema del ffmpeg y pasarle parametros por consola
<EduardoR> a tranquilo, tengo hasta el fin de semana
<danielmato> digo a la una de la matina le sueno el fono y el y la señora me hacen aparecer en los diarios mañana
<EduardoR> sinó la semana que viene lo tengo que sacar aunque sea en windows
<EduardoR> y allí me tiro por la ventana
<danielmato> dejame hablar mañana con el, y veo como le cuento y capaz que armamos algo el sabado
<danielmato> que capturadora es?
<EduardoR> seguramente debe estar en una hoja web chota, de alguno,  que fue lo primero que probó y le quedó 
<EduardoR> una bastante clasica, 
<danielmato> te acordas marca o modelo
<EduardoR> hay varias parecidsas a la KWorld
<EduardoR> pero en realidad tengo 2 y los parametros son iguales
<EduardoR> el driver de kernel es el mismo
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> saa7134
<danielmato> genial
<EduardoR> eso es detectado en el kernel como conocida y de hecho veo tele y codifica del DVD bien
<EduardoR> ahora le puse el dvd
<EduardoR> eso quiere decir que como minimo le tengo que decir Composite, NTSC, 720x480
<danielmato> aja
<EduardoR> los canales y frecuencias no van
<danielmato> a ver que te parece esto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=884438
<EduardoR> a lo sumo BGR3 es el formato de video
<EduardoR> es como YUYV pero RGB
<EduardoR> tenes idea
<EduardoR> ?
<danielmato> no
<danielmato> nunca vi nada en bgr3
<EduardoR> Tacuarembó ya respondió!
<danielmato> genial
<danielmato> a ver que te parece esta linea que le tiran por mencoder
<danielmato> mplayer -tv driver=v4l:norm=ntsc:channel=3:amode=1:adevice=/dev/dsp1:width=704:height=480:chanlist=us-cable tv://
<danielmato> hay que pasarle los parametros a v4l
<EduardoR> eso es para ver tele
<danielmato> la mano viene de parametros, es un ejemplo
<danielmato> sigo buscando lineas sobre capturadoras
<EduardoR> mplayer sale por pantalla, yo necesito stream
<EduardoR> tipo -o /dev/stdout
<EduardoR> está salado, que mande video a la terminal asi como así , se me llenaría de letras a la velocidad de video, pufff
<EduardoR> por eso va por pipe a ...-o /dev/stdout | oggfwd localhost 8000
<EduardoR> que lo conecta a icecast
<EduardoR> pero me diste la idea de ffmpeg
<danielmato> estas seguro que es /dev/video0
<EduardoR> la pagina  de gulbac está buena en eso
<danielmato> me gusto
<EduardoR> si, aunque dice /dev/video0 (wrapped)
<danielmato> que pasa si haces una prueba con vlc
<danielmato> vlc v4l2:///dev/video0
<EduardoR> puede que sea la direccion base...
<danielmato> a mi me levanto la webcam de una y me tiro mucha info
<EduardoR> veo ruido de "falta natena"
<EduardoR> antena
<danielmato> opa
<danielmato> que pasa entonces con ffmpeg2theora v4l2:///dev/video0 -o /dev/stdout | oggfwd localhost 8000 hackme /endirecto.ogg
<EduardoR> oggfwd: Connected to server
<EduardoR> opa
<EduardoR> ahora no me acuerdo como conectarme a icecast
<danielmato> yeah
<EduardoR> http://localhost:8000/endirecto.ogg
<EduardoR> da error
<danielmato> noooooooooooooo
<danielmato> que error da?
<EduardoR> VLC es incapaz de abrir el MRL «http://localhost:8000/endirecto.ogg». Ver el registro para más detalles.
<EduardoR> cual es el registro?
<EduardoR> debo abrirlo de terminal...
<danielmato> registro de vlc?
<danielmato> seguramente sea la mejor idea
<EduardoR> HTTP/1.0 404 File Not Found
<EduardoR> patético!
<EduardoR> y si le doy start a icecast?
<danielmato> aca hay otra cosa... si le paso dev/video0 a vlc veo la webcam si se lo paso a ffmpeg2theora me manda a paseo
<danielmato> encontre algo que te va a gustar
<danielmato> http://oggro.blogspot.com/2007/03/emitir-desde-webcam-con-icecast.html
<danielmato> aca esta la madre del borrego
<danielmato> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so ffmpeg2theora /dev/video0 -f video4linux2 --inputfps 15 -x 160 -y 128 -o - | oggfwd 127.0.0.1 8000 password /theora.ogv
<danielmato> necesitas hacer un preload
<EduardoR> mmmm
<EduardoR> y donde lo pongo
<EduardoR> porque eso es solo un asignación de una variable
<danielmato> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so ffmpeg2theora /dev/video0 -f video4linux2 --inputfps 15 -x 160 -y 128 -o - | oggfwd 127.0.0.1 8000 /theora.ogv
<danielmato> perdon no lleva la password
<danielmato> asi intento levantar la webcam pero se cae por un tema de bitrate
<EduardoR> Carmelo presente!
<danielmato> opa
<EduardoR> se supone que lo debo ejecutar y arranca asi nomás
<EduardoR> o se asigna y luego lo ejecuto sin la variable
<danielmato> se supone que si, yo tengo un problema de bitrate
<danielmato> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so tampoco anda con este preload
<danielmato> sigo con el mismo drama
<EduardoR> a mi me da File `/dev/video1' does not exist or has an unknown data format.
<EduardoR> y el 0 tambien
<danielmato> probaste con la linea de preload adelante?
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so ffmpeg2theora /dev/video1 -f video4linux --inputfps 15 -o - | oggfwd localhost 8000 contrasenia /endirecto.ogg
<EduardoR> video0
<danielmato> nada?
<EduardoR> pero el help dice: ffmpeg2theora /dev/video0 -f video4linux --inputfps 15 -x 160 -y 128 -o - \
<EduardoR>      | oggfwd iccast2server 8000 password /theora.ogv
<danielmato> claro, el preload es para webcams... me recolgué con eso
<danielmato> pero el problema esta en como pasarle el bitrate o tasa de transferencia a v4l
<danielmato> voy a tener que dejarlo por aca, porque se me apagan las neuronas, pero mañana le metemos cabeza hasta tarde
<danielmato> el sabado no laburo entonces no tengo drama...
<EduardoR> no se dde donde se te ocurre lo del bitrate
<EduardoR> serán los frames
<danielmato> exactamente
<EduardoR> las webcams son lentas
<EduardoR> pero aqui estoy sacansdo los 30 cuadros al toque
<danielmato> pero como daba el mismo drama...
<danielmato> 30 cuadros es ntsc
<EduardoR> bueno, sigo un rato mas y caigo tambien
<danielmato> mañana nos vemos
<danielmato> abrazo
<EduardoR> el DVD es ntsc
<danielmato> y la capturadora?
<EduardoR> es me da el qv4l2
<EduardoR> instalate ese programita
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> en repos
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> 30 es lo que reporta el overlay
<danielmato> ntsc
<EduardoR> asi que anda volando
<danielmato> tiene que ser por ese lado
<EduardoR> pero ojo
<danielmato> ¿?
<EduardoR> hay 2 modos de captura tanto web cam como capturadora
<EduardoR> que es read() o memory mapped
<danielmato> dejame pensar y lo vemos bien
<EduardoR> para capturar ese video solo memory mapped
<EduardoR> en read() va en camara lenta
<EduardoR> y en la webcam usaba read()
<danielmato> puede estar por ahi la cosa
<EduardoR> en el notebook
<EduardoR> sip
<EduardoR> es otro parametro del v4l
<EduardoR> ni idea de cual
<danielmato> maldito v4l, cuantos parametros tiene?
<EduardoR> pero lo controlo desde el qv4l2
<danielmato> ah
<EduardoR> el API son montones de hojas
<danielmato> a leer...
<EduardoR> ayer estuve horas leyendo
<EduardoR> sirve para miles de cosas
<EduardoR> transmitir tambien
<EduardoR> targetas moduladoras
<EduardoR> jetas
<EduardoR> de video y de FM
<danielmato> lo pario!!!
<EduardoR> manejan montones de aparatos con el famoso V4L2
<EduardoR> y el control remoto por IR 
<EduardoR> tambien 
<danielmato> te dejo porque no me da mas la cabeza
<EduardoR> ni que hablar de hue, brillo
<EduardoR> imaginate todos llos controles de un tv
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> dale
<EduardoR> nos vemos
<danielmato> los conozco...
<danielmato> abrazo
<EduardoR> ja
<EduardoR> bytes!!!!
#ubuntu-uy 2011-09-03
<magu42> nas
<libertcharrua> buenas magu42 
<libertcharrua> comoestas  tu
<magu42> cansado
<magu42> y tu?
<libertcharrua> aqui con un poco de sueño por mi lucha contra kde en slackware
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ ayer me olvidé de preguntarte por 
<magu42> eso
<libertcharrua> bien que hiciste
<magu42> anda o no?
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> https://picasaweb.google.com/114928095643421305660/2DeSeptiembreDe2011#5647630232326300642
<libertcharrua> ahí está como se ve
<magu42> pensar que es la distro mas antigua , y se quedó en el pasado 
<magu42> descargando :-(
<libertcharrua> de las actualmente existentes es la mas antigua
<magu42> no se encuentra la pagina
<libertcharrua> es com el capitán miranda
<libertcharrua> ah que raro
<magu42> https://picasaweb.google.com/114928095643421305660/2DeSeptiembreDe2011#5647630232326300642
<magu42> insisto pero me dice lo mismo
<libertcharrua> bueno te lo describo
<libertcharrua> se ve muy mal
<magu42> problema con la grafica
<magu42> ?
<libertcharrua> supongo
<libertcharrua> pero no creo sea el driver
<libertcharrua> noveau o como se escriba
<libertcharrua> ya que en debian anda barbaro
<magu42> nouveau tiene sus cosillas , en debian anda bien?
<magu42> ahh si 
<magu42> que grafica tienes?
<libertcharrua> me extraña magu42  jajjaa claro que anda en debian en debian anda hasta la licuadora
<libertcharrua> nvidia gforce nforce
<magu42> licuadora no sé . pero microndas seguro!!  jaja
<magu42> gforce  jeje  , tengo guardado el link que me diste para usarlo en debian , por si pongo una gforce
<magu42> http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/drivers-nvidia-usando-module-assistant#2.3
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> si yo lo tengo en mi grupo google y en impreso
<magu42> jeje  por las dudas
<magu42> amo mi debian pero me hace sacar canas (más)  a veces
<libertcharrua> en fin
<magu42> ahora que tengo router quiero compartir cosas entre los dos e imprimir desde el notebook y los tutos que encuentro son una monstruosidad
<magu42> ya voy a aprender
<magu42> de eso se trata  jeje
<libertcharrua> juas todo un tecbnico en redes supongo
<magu42> ni ahi , ando perdido con ese tema , me tiene recaliente porque no entiendo  :-(
<magu42> algo sé claro, pero no lo que pretendo
<magu42> me cuesta , los direccionamientos , las subredes, iptables , y todo eso , no me queda claro nada
<magu42> ya me voy a avivar !!!
<libertcharrua> juas
<libertcharrua> http://www.pello.info/filez/firewall/iptables.html
<libertcharrua> sobre iptables ahi hay algo
<magu42> ahi hay buena info , gracias
<magu42> hace tiempo que vengo leyendo , pero no es facil entender la escencia de las redes
<magu42> a menos que lo estudies enserio
<magu42> en algun momento tendré que encararlo seriamente
<EduardoR> hola
<magu42> ya me iba , hola EduardoR 
<magu42> me caigo de sueño
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> yo merendando
<magu42> cuando vos te despertas yo voy a dormir  jeje
<EduardoR> :)
<EduardoR> al reves
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> me voy a dormir, cuando te despertás
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> te dejo con libertcharrua y su lucha con slackware  jeje
<EduardoR> viste lo de los centros de distribución?
<magu42> nas noches muchachos!!
<EduardoR> ok, mande a face
<EduardoR> todo bien
<libertcharrua> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> sigo minimizado
<EduardoR> opss
<EduardoR> todo bien!?
<EduardoR> te enteraste de los centros de distribucion?
<EduardoR> es secreto aún, no te preocupes
<ratman> hols
<Triviox_> buenas ratman 
<PabloRubianes> hola ratman 
<ratman> que tal todo
<PabloRubianes> todo en orden
<ratman> sip llevandolo 
<ratman> le regale esto a mi hermano http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4GJp7abm4I
<PabloRubianes> un video de youtube :P
<ratman> jeje una locura pero era eso o la camiseta de peñarol que ni loco la compro
<ratman> nop lo del video
<ratman> un cooler para el micro
<Triviox_> me dio frio de solo verlo xD
<ratman> jeje sip 
<ratman> creo que me gusto mas que a el jejej 
<ratman> igual ya lo puso y todo 
<PabloRubianes> salado!
<ratman> 200w como se puede overclockear el micro 
<ratman> jeje
<Triviox_> gente, se acuerdan como se llamaba el programa que una vez por dia (o algo así) mandaba la señal de "hey, aca hay uno usando ubuntu"
<PabloRubianes> si ping
<PabloRubianes> pera un seg
<Triviox_> oks! 
 * Triviox_ esperará
<PabloRubianes> no lo encuentro...
<PabloRubianes> yo lo tenia instalado
<Triviox> yo estuve googleando un poco..
<Triviox> pero al llamarse "ping" bastante complicado está..
<Triviox> :S
<ratman> sip 
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> era algo con ping
<PabloRubianes> fijate por ubuntu-ping
<Triviox> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete ubuntu-ping
<Triviox> y googleando "ubuntu-ping" tampoco encontré mucho..
<Triviox> mala política para censar los usuarios si es tan complicado de conocer/encontrar
<Triviox> ^^
<PabloRubianes> si era facil de encontrar capaz que sacaron el paquete
<PabloRubianes> ese
<Triviox> debe ser eso..
<ratman> yo ya pense mi nombre para el censo 
<ratman> ejjeej
<ratman> porque no pienso darles mi nombre
<Triviox> jajaja enserio ratman? yo pense en decirle triviox
<Triviox> pero me molestaría tener que deletrearlo..
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<Triviox> en tu caso no tendría mucho sentido PabloRubianes  :P
<PabloRubianes> para nada
<PabloRubianes> igual lo mas probable que no vea a los del censo
<PabloRubianes> alguien en casa dara mis datos
<Triviox> te dejan una noti
<PabloRubianes> me imagino
<PabloRubianes> gente hay pero no yo
<Triviox> para que coordines con ellos cuando estas..
<Triviox> ahh igual te censan :P
<Triviox> a quien este le preguntan x la familia..
<PabloRubianes> si igual te censan
<PabloRubianes> tiene que haber una persona por casa
<ratman> re
<Triviox> welcome back
#ubuntu-uy 2011-09-04
<ratman> :)
<Triviox> alguien tiene un zte w300 de anteldata?
<Triviox> quien aprender a configurarlo para entrar al ftp y no entiendo donde debo agregar las opiones de config :S
<Triviox> anyway, en la red interna me funciona y eso ya me deja feliz :D
<virusuy> yo solo quiero decir que no tengo nada para decir
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<virusuy> libertcharrua: buenas
<libertcharrua> como andas virusuy 
<virusuy> bien de bien
<ratman> nas
<libertcharrua> me alegro yo con un dolor de cabeza
<libertcharrua> hola ratman 
<virusuy> como andas ratman
<ratman> bien llevandolo 
<virusuy> buenisimo
<virusuy> mira, investigando boludeces enconre porque el modem e 56k hacia tanto ruido
<virusuy> el ruido clasico cuando marcabas la conexion
<virusuy> magu42: ping
<magu42> virusuy⟿ pong
<virusuy> magu42: estoy usando irssi
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> eso te debe gustar , a puro comando 
<magu42> no tiene ninguna ventaja , pero es pintoresco
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> lo usé una vez como 10´  
<magu42> o menos
<magu42> a titulo informativo nada más
<LoKoMurdoK> irssi es chevere
<LoKoMurdoK> me encanta 
<LoKoMurdoK> virusuy: yo tambien lo uso
<magu42> ^⋏^
<LoKoMurdoK> xD
<LoKoMurdoK> y tengo mas de 24 channels abiertos
<LoKoMurdoK> es interesante cuando usas mas de 10
<LoKoMurdoK> se pone bueno
<LoKoMurdoK> despues le tomas el ritmo
<LoKoMurdoK> guardas los channels como -auto
<LoKoMurdoK> y listo
<LoKoMurdoK> no te preocupas mas por entrar a los canales
<LoKoMurdoK> que les parece 
<LoKoMurdoK> no es interesante ?
<LoKoMurdoK> jejejeje
<LoKoMurdoK> saludos Uruguay
<magu42> saludos Panamá
<LoKoMurdoK> xD
<virusuy> anda murdok, que mundial ganaste vos!
<virusuy> esta bueno porue no es tan intrusivo como tener una aplicacion con GUI
<virusuy> voy a ver como activar las notificaciones, porque si cierro esto (usando yakuake) ni me entero de las cosas
<magu-irssi> ta tremendo esto!
<virusuy> tremendo se
<magu-irssi> y si le abro otro canal donde se mete?
<virusuy> al costado
<magu-irssi> a ver
<virusuy> cambias con ALT + flechitas
<magu-irssi> ahh 
<virusuy> que lindo leer MAN pages
<virusuy> al lado de la estufa
<virusuy> escuchando clapton
<magu-irssi> jeje
<magu-irssi> uhhh clapton
<virusuy> Wonderfull Tonight ahora
<virusuy> viene para Uru, habia escuchado.. pero no se cuando
<magu-irssi> es más de mi palo (blues)
<magu42> no pude cambia de canales , no es alt flecha
<virusuy> es si
<virusuy> bah
<virusuy> por lo menos a mi si me deja
<magu42> a mi no, googlendo  jeje
<virusuy> la documentación del sitio oficial es muy buena
<virusuy> arranca mirando por ahi magu42 
<magu42> ando mirando , y ya la macanié y me sali pero acá todavia estoy
<virusuy> magu42: haceme un ping
<magu42> como
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> virusuy⟿ 
<virusuy> a ver otra vez
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ping
<virusuy> no me suena nada che
<virusuy> a ver
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ping
<virusuy> otra vez magu42 perdona la joda, pero esto es a prueba y error
<magu42> virusuy⟿ no jode
<virusuy> a ver ahora
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ping
<virusuy> no che, anda
<virusuy> nada
<magu42> :-(
<virusuy> voy a probar algo
<virusuy> vuelvo en 1
<magu-irssi-2> de momento solo con /window goto x 
<virusuy> a ver magu-irssi 
<virusuy> vamos por esta!
<magu-irssi> virusuy: ping
<virusuy> otra veeeeeeeeez
<magu-irssi> virusuy: ping
<virusuy> me hace highlight
<virusuy> pero no beep
<magu-irssi> jeje
<virusuy> magu-irssi: a ver ahora
<magu-irssi> alt n y alt p  para cambiar ventanas
<magu-irssi> virusuy: 
<magu-irssi> pahhh  no ,  ctrl n y p
<virusuy> magu-irssi: 
<virusuy> pingeame
<magu-irssi> virusuy: ping
<virusuy> es genial esto
<virusuy> porque, me reconoce el speaker
<virusuy> levanto el modulo 
<virusuy> pero sigue sin encarar
<virusuy> chau irssi, mucho gust
<virusuy> chau irssi, mucho gusto
<magu-irssi> pahhh  era alt y numero del teclado , no funca con el tecaldo numerico jej
<magu-irssi> sino crtl n y p 
<virusuy> vuelvo al cliente
<magu-irssi> está  muy loco el irssi , al menos aguaté mas de 5 minutos
<magu-irssi> aguantÃé*
<virusuy> muy loco si
<virusuy> pero  no me gusto
<magu-irssi> también no!
<magu42> xchat +1
<magu42> cuando vuelva a preguntar pablo , le diremos , es horrible!!!! 
<magu42> y ahora me marcho del todo virusuy 
<magu42> nas noches
<virusuy> nas
<magu42> :-)
<ratman> nas
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<ratman> buenas
<SergioMeneses> entonces don ratman !
<ratman> aqui se termina el finde
<SergioMeneses> ratman, jeje.... buen plan!
<ratman> uff que lastima
<ratman> como pasa rapido 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, jajaja si
<SergioMeneses> a trabajar mañana!
<ratman> sip 
<libertcharrua> buenas  nochess
#ubuntu-uy 2012-08-29
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-08-31
<lunatiCC0> jelow
<lunatiCC0> alguien ha tenido que pelear con una Intel 82G33/G31 Integrated Graphics Controller ?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-01
<virusuy> test
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-26
<car> HOLA
<car> cómo se coloca un lanzador en la barra lateral?
<calisto1> ratman querido como estamos hoy?
<calisto1> vos usas testing?
<calisto1> sabes que me actualice y me levanto el ultimo ninja ide el 2.3
<calisto1> ahora me reconoce correctamente las lineas mas largas de 80 caracteres
<calisto1> y tiene alguna cosita más
<calisto1> ineresante, como cambios que tenes que hacer para pasar tu codigo de la v2 de python a la 3
<calisto1> es mas si le das a boton te hace los cambios solo
<ratman> hola
<ratman> ssip 
<ratman> ahora ando con ubntu
<ratman> en mi laptop 
<ratman> toy con una gripe de novelaç
<calisto1> y yo
<calisto1> estoy con llagas y amoxidal
<ratman> yosolo aspirina
<ratman> con el tema de la presion no puedo tomar mucho 
<calisto1> mmm un poco de zen y meditacion te puede hacer bien
<ratman> sip jje
<calisto1> en un rato le damos al urban terror
<calisto1> ratman: viste que ahora hay para android qpython?
<ratman> nop no lo vi
<ratman> no tengo el urban jeje
<calisto1> me entere hace poco
<calisto1> :P
<ratman> ademas que la cabeza me estalla
<calisto1> lo bajas del play store el qpython
<calisto1> esta bastante prolijo
<calisto1> ni que hablar que los porgrams de python te andan 
<calisto1> hay que aprender a usar la api de android
<calisto1> pero ta es bastante accesible
<calisto1> y te levanta un servidor ftp para que puedas subir tus programas al celular, muy prolijo
<ratman> abra que probar
<calisto1> viste algo de la aip de android?
<calisto1> api
<ratman> nop
<calisto1> yo lo que vi es que esta muy orientada a tipo queres un dato de pantalla y bue hace un input dato
<calisto1> algo por el estilo
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-27
<cryptonita> hola
<cryptonita> hola ratman
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-28
<car> quien sabe manejar inkscape?
<car> cómo configurar las reglas?
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-29
<ubuntero> jelou
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-30
<calisto> y ratman has jugado con esas minimaquinitas?
<ratman> en eso andaba
<ratman> pero tuve que dejar por ahora
<calisto> que vas a hacer?
<ratman> mi perra esta muy mal 
<calisto> mm cagada
<calisto> muy vieja?
<ratman> 13 años
<ratman> viene el veterinario ya regreso
<ratman> ya se fue
<ratman> y probe la version de debian para raspberry
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> cp,p amas¿
<ratman> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas? (esa es la traduccion)
<ratman> aa
 * CarlosNeyPastor tiene teclado nuevo "COmstar" bien berreta y es horrible 
<ratman> ahi andamos viendo que pasa
<ratman> mañana le sacan una placa
<ratman> veamos
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa
<CarlosNeyPastor> pera
<ratman> a la perra
<ratman> yo voy al medico hoy
<ratman> me dieron lso analicis
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh
<CarlosNeyPastor> jej
<CarlosNeyPastor> me asustaste
<ratman> y la verdad por lo que veo no me fue muy bien
<ratman> baje el coresterol
<CarlosNeyPastor> que paso?
<ratman> pero el funcional epatico creo que no salio muy bien 
<ratman> pero bueno no soy medico 
<ratman> asi que hoy sabre
<ratman> hoy me quedare hasta tarde
<ratman> cuidando a la perra
<CarlosNeyPastor> que problema tiene?
<ratman> no camina
<ratman> hay que ayudarla a hacer sus necesidades
<CarlosNeyPastor> chan
<CarlosNeyPastor> es verdad que me lo habias contado
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> cambiando de tema 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenes que presentarte para member
<CarlosNeyPastor> mira mi wiki
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<ratman> necesito traducir las cosas
<ratman> y yo de ingles
<ratman> uff
<ratman> ta muy bueno 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me lelgo ayer
<CarlosNeyPastor> pera 
<pablomederos> hola, hay alguien?
<pablomederos> tengo kubuntu 12.04 LTS con Oxygen-transparent en kde 11 instalado
<pablomederos> el problema es que con los efectos activados no logro ver los videos
<pablomederos> se ven...transparentes
<pablomederos> o sin imagen
<pablomederos> alguna idea?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-31
<ratman> nas magu
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> llevandolo y alli 
<magu42> tranquilo
<ratman> :)
<magu42> nas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy_ ratman saludos
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses estoy terminando de comer
<ratman> saludos
<virusuy_> SergioMeneses: hola
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale
<SergioMeneses> todo bien muchachos
<SergioMeneses> aqui revisando email y poniendome al tanto 
<ratman> :)
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-01
<ratman> Triviox, 
<ratman> que tal 
<Triviox> ratman, !
<Triviox> como andas! :)
<ratman> ahi llevandolo 
<ratman> y alli 
<Triviox> justo vos y otro amigo me mandaron hash de google. x eso entre aca :D ambos usan irc tbn
<Triviox> todo tranqui, jugando con el redireccionamiento de puertos 
<ratman> jeje
<Triviox> y vos? novedades de tu camara?
<ratman> yo tuve jugando con las rasp eje
<ratman> lo mande a fotocamara
<ratman> 230 dolores
<ratman> me saldra la joda
<Triviox> raspberry? está copado no?
<Triviox> una ganga!
<ratman> maso 
<ratman> peor no tenia otra
<Triviox> si. por lo que averigue son de los pocos seruis
<Triviox> serios* 
<ratman> sip por desgracia me deoraran ya que tienen que traer la carcasa
<Triviox> a mi finalmente me llegó la cam de los chinos que pedi x dx :D
<Triviox> eran unos 50dls, me daba cosa..
<ratman> :)
<ratman> mra que ta saliendo ya lo de los 200 dolores
<ratman> en poco este mes creo saldria
<Triviox> jajaj no me quiero enviciar tmapoco..
<ratman> pero bueno es bueno saberlo 
<Triviox> tengo que cargar la brou.. se puede en cualq abitab o red pagos no? nunca lo hice x esas vias
<ratman> pa yo solo la cargue en brou
<Triviox> yo tbn, pero terrible cola hay que hacer, me estresa eso
<ratman> sip
<Gmendez> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-25
<ratman> nas
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> tirando 
<ratman> jjee
<ratman> y alli 
<magu42> ratman⟿ maté las x del ssh servidor , como se recuperan
<magu42> solo por saber 
<magu42> /etc/init.d/lxdm start   no funca
<ratman> iumm
<ratman> no entendi 
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> me mandé un sudo startx pa ver que pasaba y 
<magu42> pasó 
<ratman> je
<magu42> pa´aprender hay que romper algo 
<magu42> je
<ratman> simpre pero no creo que se halla roto 
<ratman> reinicia 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> roto era una manera de decir
<magu42> es el note y lo tengo al lado
<magu42> ya se que reiniciando se arregla
<magu42> pero no tiene gracia
<magu42> je
<magu42> ratman⟿ todo se repara en linux sin reiniciar
<magu42> te suena?
<magu42> jeeje
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> pero eso si es un server
<magu42> todo está en google
<magu42> sudo restart lightdm 
<ratman> sino pa que complicarse
<ratman> hehe
<magu42> era bien facil sabiendo
<magu42> ja
<magu42> listo
<magu42> sigo boludeando con ssh
<ratman> pues me parece que ya sabes mas que yo
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> cuando sea grande , talvez
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> jua
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> que lio hice tengo la coneccion al palo y no se con que
<magu42> je
<magu42> reinicio
<ratman> jejej
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-26
<CarlosNeyPastorW> OMG! un virusuy en el canal de IRC!!! ¿cómo pudo pasar esto?
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: que hace sloquito
<CarlosNeyPastorW> acá en el laburo irceando, no se puede salir a arreglar muchas cosas un dia como el de hoy 
<CarlosNeyPastorW> por ahí?
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: laburando 
<CarlosNeyPastorW> me alegro vuelvas a los lares de IRC, hace pila que no te veia por acá
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: estoy siempre
<virusuy> pasa que antes estaba con un bouncer y no tenia agregado este canal
<virusuy> como lo deje de usar , en la config de xchat de freenode tengo el log-in automatico aca
<CarlosNeyPastorW> Ja ja ja ja yo intente con algunos clientes de IRC, pero ninguno como X-CHat
<virusuy> seh, es el mejorcito
<virusuy> para linux
<CarlosNeyPastorW> Usas MAC ahora?
<CarlosNeyPastorW> intente muchas veces con GnomeChat pero que es el mas parecido pero no me acostumbro 
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: aca en el laburo linux
<virusuy> en casa la mac
<CarlosNeyPastorW> ja ja
<CarlosNeyPastorW> en mac que usas? 
<CarlosNeyPastorW> mIRC?
<virusuy> textual
<virusuy> se llama
<virusuy> es pago
<CarlosNeyPastorW> No lo conozco 
<CarlosNeyPastorW> Hola EduardoR, cómo estás?
<EduardoR> estoy!
<EduardoR> leyendo lo del tda
<CarlosNeyPastorW> bien!
<CarlosNeyPastorW> porque dejo de funcionar el que estaba no?
<EduardoR> volvi
<EduardoR> Si, una pavada, hay que cambiar los urls
<CarlosNeyPastorW> y donde lo van a colgar de nuevo?
<CarlosNeyPastorW> pasame la direccion cuando lo trengan termiando 
<CarlosNeyPastorW> je
<EduardoR> Tenés acceso al servidor nuevo?
<EduardoR> lo mandé por mail
<CarlosNeyPastorW> no 
<CarlosNeyPastorW> para
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, calisto CarlosNeyPastor PabloRubianes \o dias
<CarlosNeyPastorW> SergioMeneses cómo estas?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, bien bien y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastorW> bien, trabajando un rato, para ver si se va el frio
<CarlosNeyPastorW> por ahi?
<CarlosNeyPastorW> felicitaciones por la UBUCONLA, he visto fotos y buenos comentarios del evento 
<virusuy> trabajen JOPISH (ruido de latigo)
<ratman> ja
<ratman> holas virusuy 
<ratman> que te falta mucho para ser sheldon 
<ratman> jeje
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-27
<car> hola, gente, tengo un problema que se origino con la instalacion de la version 1404 lts. He observado que muchas veces no puedo hacer uso del tilde, el arroba, la las teclas parecen cambiadas como si tubiera un conflicto con el teclado. la version del teclado es  espa;ol latinoamerica. alguien sabe como resolverlo
<ratman> na
<ratman> s
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-28
<CarlosNeyPastorW> un virusBO?
<CarlosNeyPastorW> bot?
<virusBO> CarlosNeyPastor: no viste a capusotto?
<virusBO> James bo
<virusBO> el agente secreto uruguayo
<virusBO> esto es lo mismo
<CarlosNeyPastorW> jajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastorW> si lo vi 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-29
<ratmandrid> Buenas
<ratmandrid> Cómo marcha todo
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ratmandrid> Buenas
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero_> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero_> PabloRubianes: 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-30
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: 
<ubuntero> PabloRubianes: hola
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-31
<ratman> buenas
<magu42> rat
<magu42> ratman
<magu42_> otro cambio de ip
<magu42_> y eśta vez no fue culpa mia
<magu42_> creo
<ratman> que tql yo no fui
<magu42_> pude haber sido yo por enesima vez hoy
<magu42_> toqueteando en el router en los save cambia de ip 
<magu42_> a veces
<magu42_> por hoy no lo jodo más al router
<magu42_> sino freedns me va a bannear por sospechoso
<magu42_> jeje
<magu42> ratman⟿ dejar el puero 22 para ssh es muy pelotudo?
<magu42> puerto*
<ratman> lo cambais
<magu42> si ya se
<magu42> pero es necesario o no pasa nada
<ratman> vim /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ratman> ahi lo cambias
<ratman> es uan praactica comun 
<magu42> gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ratman> asi como inhabilitar que se pueda usar root para ingresar
<ratman> gedit es de nenas
<ratman> jejej
<magu42> pero para entrar siempre hay que poner -p xxxx
<ratman> ummm 
<ratman> que sepa si 
<magu42> si es 22 por defecto no es necesario
<magu42> creo
<ratman> yep
<ratman> ya vego 
<ratman> voy a hacerme algo coliente
<magu42> dale
<magu42> le agrego  PermitRootLogin no  en cualquier parte del archivo?
<ratman> debe tenerlo 
<magu42> no lo vi , asi que lo agregué
<magu42> l busco mejor
<magu42> ups
<magu42> estaba mas abajo 
<magu42> que grande el buscador de gedit
<magu42> je
<magu42> no funca 
<magu42> me hago root igual
<ratman> riniciar 
<ratman> el servicio 
<ratman> ssh
<magu42> lo hice 
<magu42> sudo service ssh restart
<magu42> PermitRootLogin no  quedó asi la lineas
<magu42> es esa?
<ratman> pues deberia
<magu42> sep
<magu42> a comer!!!
<magu42> ya vengo
<ratman> ok
#ubuntu-uy 2016-08-31
<libert> Buena snochces como están todos
<magu42> que dice don libert 
<magu42> te acordaste como entrar a irc ?
<libert> muy bien y usted
<magu42> bastante bien  
<magu42> jeje
<libert> si estoy tratando de recordar como era
<magu42> com andas ?  tanto tiempo
<libert> despistado
<magu42> te veo en fb  jeje
<libert> con decirte que intente instalar xchat-genome  como 5 veces
<magu42> en debian no corre más
<libert> ¿Que no corre mas?
<magu42> no me acuerdo porque , no está mas en repos
<magu42> ahora es hexchat
<magu42> es igual
<libert> estoy en ubuntu 
<magu42> en ubuntu no sé
<magu42> lo sé
<libert> si lo vo en el cache search
<libert> pero el error estava en genome 
<libert> en vez de gnome
<libert> le metia una e jaja
<magu42> creo que es un tema de librerias  del viejo gnome panel en gtk2  a los nuevos entornos en gtk3
<magu42> yo uso MATE  , que no sabe en donde anda  jajajaja
<magu42> pero anda bien
<libert> ah nostálgico
<magu42> yeahhhh
<magu42> tambien un xfce en debian y en buntu  , es lo mejor 
<magu42> aguante xfce!!   liviano , configurable y lindo
<magu42> libert, encare acá
<magu42> libert, estás en ubuntu-es ,  también estas en debian-es?
<libert> saludo hasta luego nos vemos
<magu42> nos leemos libert 
<libert> hacen reuniones por acá??
<magu42> no
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> solo yo  , los bots y tres mudos  
#ubuntu-uy 2017-08-29
<ubuntero> hola, soy nuevo en Ubuntu. Dónde me recomiendan estudiar temas relacionados con imagenes de Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-uy 2017-08-31
<asterismo_l> hi
<asterismo_l> i still  need help
<asterismo_l> i have no sound in debian 8
<asterismo_l> i tried installing OSS
<asterismo_l> nothing
<asterismo_l> please help
<xdie> gente
<xdie> alguien conoce algun server de kmip
<xdie> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_Management_Interoperability_Protocol
